# Hacker-Angriff auf unsere Seiten: Malware verteilt, Zugriff auf Daten



## System (16. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hacker-Angriff auf unsere Seiten: Malware verteilt, Zugriff auf Daten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hacker-Angriff auf unsere Seiten: Malware verteilt, Zugriff auf Daten


----------



## Theclash1 (16. April 2012)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.

...immerhin bleibt jetzt eigentlich keine Seite mehr übrig, auf der ich angemeldet bin und die noch nicht gehackt wurde...   -.-


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (16. April 2012)

immerhin seid ihr ehrlich und sagt wie es ist, und redet nicht drum rum.


----------



## HellsHorst (16. April 2012)

Das ist jetzt verdammt beunruhigend. Aber besser offen zugeben als dem Beispiel von Sony zu folgen. Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass die Malware für Windows konzipiert ist


----------



## Jackm (16. April 2012)

Scheiße! Warum sagt ihr das nicht sofort??? Mein WoW Account wurde in den letzten Tagen zweimal hintereinander gehackt! Undzwar durch Maleware! 

Nie wieder!

Ist es möglich Schadenersatz zu fodern?


----------



## Paraciel (16. April 2012)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> immerhin seid ihr ehrlich und sagt wie es ist, und redet nicht drum rum.



*hust* Sony *hust*


----------



## simba572 (16. April 2012)

nervig diese hacker ..
najo, also ich habe adblock und nix geladen, also müsste ich doch ''save'' sein oder?

keine lust auf virustest.. der dauert immer so lange..


----------



## MrPuma (16. April 2012)

kann ich meine rechtsanwälte auf euch loslassen?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (16. April 2012)

waren sogar 2 verschiedene server die hier jedesmal malware unterschieben wollten


----------



## Mister-Brian (16. April 2012)

Ich hoffe, dass ihr euch das Arschloch schnappen könnt und ihm ordentlich den Arsch aufreisst.


----------



## Jackm (16. April 2012)

Wohl kaum... Wenn der Typ SQL-Injections draufhat, dann wird er sich anständig durch irgendwelche VPN's und Proxy's abgesichert haben.

Dennoch:
Bin der gleichen Meinung. Ich hatte sooo dermaßen Stress mit meinem WoW Account! Jemand hat sich mein Passwort gekrallt und Werbung für ne Goldseller Seite betrieben. Richtig scheiße!

Avira (Free) hat NICHTS erkannt. Ich hab jetzt Malewarebytes installiert und laufen lassen BÄÄM 49 Trojaner, 17 Backdoors, 3 Root-Kits.

So ein MÜLL!


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (16. April 2012)

mein Kaspersky hat auch nix gemeldet und jetzt beim komplettscan X Treffer


----------



## DrProof (16. April 2012)

Wenn er schon Zugriff auf eure System hatte ist das ja echt eine absolute Worst Case Situation.. Das bedeutet das er per Remote, oder Putty direkt auf euren Root reinhacken konnte, was auf unsichere Passwörter schließen lässt und eine nicht gut durch Firewall gesicherte Serverlandschaft.


----------



## Occulator (16. April 2012)

"Passwörter wurden möglicherweise direkt auf den Servern oder auf dem eigenen PC gestohlen"

Speichert Ihr die etwa im Klartext?!


----------



## poldi101 (16. April 2012)

weiß einer wie der keylogger oder der trojaner heißt?


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (16. April 2012)

Ich hab bei euch weder etwas runtergeladen, noch hab ich (dank adblock) eure Werbung gehabt.

Muss man sich da trotzdem sorgen machen?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (16. April 2012)

Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> Ich hab bei euch weder etwas runtergeladen, noch hab ich (dank adblock) eure Werbung gehabt.
> 
> Muss man sich da trotzdem sorgen machen?


 hab nix geladen, auch adblock, und mein Kaspersky hat eben drei Viren auf meinem, vor einer Woche neu aufgespielten, windows gefunden.


----------



## Viruzz (16. April 2012)

Ist nur Windoze betroffen?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (16. April 2012)

Microsoft Security Essentials hat bei mir am WE im Cache vom Fuchs angeschlagen, kam dann also von hier.
Steht hier irgendwo, um was es sich gehandelt hat? Würde mich interessieren, ob etwas passiert wäre, wenn MSE nix gemerkt hätte.


----------



## ExeCuter (16. April 2012)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> hab nix geladen, auch adblock, und mein Kaspersky hat eben drei Viren auf meinem, vor einer Woche neu aufgespielten, windows gefunden.


 
Wenigstens hat man so das Risiko minimiert. Die Viren sind ja nicht zwangsläufig von PCGames. Wir kennen ja nicht deinen ganzen Verlauf 

Topic: Tja, shit happens. Nur doof, dass eure Sys-Admins das schon seit mehr als einer Woche wissen und wir nicht asap informiert wurden als Betroffene. Jetzt wäre aber dann mal ein Systemwechsel nötig, da Cold Fusion echt nicht das sicherste ist (aus eigener Erfahrung...)


----------



## Witho (16. April 2012)

ich glaube dass die trojaner sowohl fb als auch das battelnet ausspähen.. hab jeweils andre pw gehabt und bei beiden wurden meine pw geändert.. avast hat 2 trojaner gefunden aber kp ob ich die von hier habe...


----------



## phily (16. April 2012)

wenn avira so schlecht ist, kann mir jemand was besseres empfehlen, was auch kostenlos ist und am besten mit einer referenz dazu? kenn mich nicht wirklich gut aus bei den tausenden programmen die es da so gibt


----------



## trying2sleep (16. April 2012)

phily schrieb:


> wenn avira so schlecht ist, kann mir jemand was besseres empfehlen, was auch kostenlos ist und am besten mit einer referenz dazu? kenn mich nicht wirklich gut aus bei den tausenden programmen die es da so gibt



Kann selber Emsisoft nur empfehlen. Der erste Virenscanner bei dem ich mir überlegt habe tatsächlich die Premiumsoftware zu kaufen. Tolle Bedienoberfläche,sehr guter Updatesupport und zuverlässiger Scanner.

Ein Freund von mir meinte dass Avast wohl auch gerade für Gamer gut (und kostenlos) ist.


----------



## harlequin (16. April 2012)

Viruzz schrieb:


> Ist nur Windoze betroffen?


 
möchte ich bitte auch wissen... ich bin nur mit einem mac unterwegs und wüsste gerne, wie die schadsoftware heisst, die verteilt wurde.


----------



## leckmuschel (16. April 2012)

phily schrieb:


> wenn avira so schlecht ist, kann mir jemand was besseres empfehlen, was auch kostenlos ist und am besten mit einer referenz dazu? kenn mich nicht wirklich gut aus bei den tausenden programmen die es da so gibt


 
stiftung warentest hat letztens noch getestet.
avira war das beste, aber nur die kaufversion, da dort ja einfach ein besserer rundumschutz geboten wird.


----------



## Phone83 (16. April 2012)

avira ist von den kostenlosen imer unter den ersten 3...2010 sowie 2011 also lass dir nicht immer so ein käse erzählen. die anderen sind ekin stück besser vieleicht aber auch nicht schlechter


----------



## Jackm (16. April 2012)

Also der WoW Account-Stealer den ich durchs surfen hier bekommen habe heißt HIMYM.dll, der läd eine ganze Reihe weiteren scheiß auf den Rechner. 

Blizzard gibt hier Infos zum entfernen:
[NEU!] Trojanerwarnung 12.04. - Foren - World of Warcraft

(Mac ist soviel ich weiß nicht betroffen)


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2012)

Ich hab zwar keinen Verdacht, dass ich auch betroffen bin, aber wollte trotzdem mal über die bitdefender-CD scannen - runtergeladen, iso auf CD gebrannt mit win7. Aber mein PC bootet nicht von CD, obwohl im BIOs alles korrekt eingestellt ist - hat jemand das gleiche Problem? Mein PC bootet nach ein paar Sekunden einfach ganz normal Windows...

Bei laufendem Windows per Avira wurde nichts gefunden. 

die im Link von Jackm genannte Datei ist auch nicht bei mir gefunden worden, allerdings steht da, dass man "hijack this" nach dem Start von WoW laufen lassen soll, was darauf hindeutet, dass die Datei erst beim Start von "normaler" Software aktiv wird ^^


----------



## wind1945 (16. April 2012)

Das ist eine mega Sauerei. An erste Stelle die Hacker aber direkt danach kommt ihr (PC Games, etc ...). Konntet Ihr das nicht schneller melden ? Und ich habe mich immer gewundert wieso mein NOD32 angesprungen ist sobald ich die pcgames betrat.

Und jetzt alle Passwörter wechseln euch ist schon klar, dass man nicht nur 5 Passwörter hat. Ich habe 3 DIN A4 Seiten mit Passwörtern soll ich die alle ändern ?!


----------



## 666-THEVIL (16. April 2012)

Man man man jetzt muss ich zig Passwörter ändern das wird ein Spass


----------



## MisterSmith (16. April 2012)

Jetzt gerade einen Scan durchgeführt mit MSE:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück habe ich bei PayPal eine Sicherheit mit dem Handy, Passwort alleine nützt niemandem etwas.


----------



## fsm (16. April 2012)

Ist man auch gerfährdet, wenn man nur gelesen und Videos gesehen hat? Keine Downloads, keine Werbeklicks u.ä.?


----------



## MisterSmith (16. April 2012)

fsm schrieb:


> Ist man auch gerfährdet, wenn man nur gelesen und Videos gesehen hat? Keine Downloads, keine Werbeklicks u.ä.?


 Ja, ich habe nichts heruntergeladen und Werbung sehe ich erst gar nicht.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (16. April 2012)

das ist egal ob ihr werbung gesehen oder was geladen habt jeder der auf diese seiten kam wurde automatisch infiziert


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe nichts heruntergeladen und Werbung sehe ich erst gar nicht.


 
Nicht mal Werbung? Da ist die Frage, ob Du es überhaupt von hier hast - wie lang hast Du denn den Virenscanner von MS schon drauf, hattest Du vorher was anderes drauf?


----------



## phily (16. April 2012)

seh ich aber richtig, dass ich nur passwörter ändern muss, die mit meinem pcgames passwort identisch sind?


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (16. April 2012)

Wir werden die Fragen zum Thema sammeln und dann die News updaten, das gestaltet das Ganze für alle übersichtlicher.


----------



## Chronik (17. April 2012)

Habe vor kurzen ein Viren, ... check gemacht und bei mir hats nichts gefunden. Habe auch schon hier mein PW geändert. Muss ich jetzt noch die anderen auf Buffed ect. auch ändern?

Edit: sry Falk (Admin) ist schön das ihr euch darum hoffentlich zeitnah kümmerthttp://forum.pcgames.de/members/2367529-falk_jeromin.html


----------



## Exar-K (17. April 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> jeder der auf diese seiten kam wurde automatisch infiziert


 Das würde ich allerdings bezweifeln.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das würde ich allerdings bezweifeln.


 
Also, bitdefender will bei mir von CD nicht booten, aber weder Avira noch Microsofts Tool geben mir irgendwas Verdächtiges an - und ich bin ja bekanntermaßen nicht grad selten hier  oder aber beide Tools haben versagt beim Scan...


----------



## Hawkins (17. April 2012)

Mein Avira (Free) und das aktuelle Malwarebytes hat nix auf meinem Pc gefunden. Ich benutz Firefox mit NoScript und Addblock. Ich hoffe mal das mein PC sauber ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (17. April 2012)

@Herb
MSE habe ich schon lange, aber du hast natürlich recht, sicher kann ich nicht sagen, ob ich den von PCGames.de habe.


----------



## Exar-K (17. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, bitdefender will bei mir von CD nicht booten, aber weder Avira noch Microsofts Tool geben mir irgendwas Verdächtiges an - und ich bin ja bekanntermaßen nicht grad selten hier  oder aber beide Tools haben versagt beim Scan...


 Avira und der Windows-Defender sagen nix, keine verdächtigen (bzw. neuen) Einträge bei hijackthis, im Taskmanager laufen keine verdächtigen Prozesse und die Suche mit regedit spuckt auch nichts Sonderbares aus.
Hab Adblock und nix runtergeladen hier.
Ich mag auch falsch liegen, aber ich denke, da ist nix.


----------



## Kreon (17. April 2012)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Mein Avira (Free) und das aktuelle Malwarebytes hat nix auf meinem Pc gefunden. Ich benutz Firefox mit NoScript und Addblock. Ich hoffe mal das mein PC sauber ist.


 
Das gleiche auch hier bei mir. Hickjackthis war ebenfalls negativ.


----------



## Insoma (17. April 2012)

Ihr wisst, ich habe euch lieb und so. Aber warum wird die Seite nicht nach Bekanntwerden vom Netz genommen.

Ich weiß schon. Eure Werbeabteilung bekommt bei sowas Hämorrhoiden. Und Ihr wollt ja auch Miete zahlen und essen. Das ist jetzt nicht mal zynisch gemeint.


----------



## Tarnsocke (17. April 2012)

Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will, in der C't ist zurzeit ne bootable CD mit Avira/Bitdefender/ClamAV/Kaspersky (lizensiert). Werd die später mal drüber jagen, sicher ist sicher 
Das erklärt auf jeden Fall warum NOD32 beim Aufruf von pcgames.de irgendwas von buffed.de geblockt hat ^^


----------



## IlllIIlllI (17. April 2012)

wer Nod32 hat brauch sich keinen kopf machen 
das ist mit das beste was es an firewalls gibt


----------



## Zelias (17. April 2012)

Was ist denn da schief gelaufen, dass das über so lange Zeit nicht bemerkt und gemeldet wird. Weis man denn wie der Schädling  aufs System kommt ? Brauchts ne  bestimmte Sicherheitslücke im Browser/plugin? Aviara hat zwar im laufendem Betrieb nichts  gefunden, aber mal lieber dasneue Desinfec't einwerfen, muss ja nichts heißen wenn einer nichts findet.


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Das ist eine mega Sauerei. An erste Stelle die Hacker aber direkt danach kommt ihr (PC Games, etc ...). Konntet Ihr das nicht schneller melden ? Und ich habe mich immer gewundert wieso mein NOD32 angesprungen ist sobald ich die pcgames betrat.






> Und jetzt alle Passwörter wechseln euch ist schon klar, dass man nicht nur 5 Passwörter hat. Ich habe 3 DIN A4 Seiten mit Passwörtern soll ich die alle ändern ?!


Du musst doch nur das Password von pcgames.de ändern? Warum solltest du "3 DIN A4 Seiten" mit Passwörtern ändern? Darauf hatte doch niemand Zugriff.


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> wer Nod32 hat brauch sich keinen kopf machen
> das ist mit das beste was es an firewalls gibt




Hast du es dir zur Aufgabe gemacht hier lustige Dinge zu posten? Was ist bitte an der Firewall von Nod32 "so toll", oder zitierst du hier das Stiftung Warentest Ergebnis der Virenscanner?


----------



## Kreon (17. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> :
> 
> Du musst doch nur das Password von pcgames.de ändern? Warum solltest du "3 DIN A4 Seiten" mit Passwörtern ändern? Darauf hatte doch niemand Zugriff.


 
Wurde nicht gesagt, dass es sich um Keylogger gehandelt hat? Theoretisch könnten somit alle Passwörter ausgespäht worden sein, die man in den letzten 2 Wochen eingegeben hat.


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Wurde nicht gesagt, dass es sich um Keylogger gehandelt hat? Theoretisch könnten somit alle Passwörter ausgespäht worden sein, die man in den letzten 2 Wochen eingegeben hat.


Stimmt ... hab mir grad nochmal die News durchgelesen und wollte den von dir zitierten Beitrag editieren. Keylogger hatte ich überlesen. 

Allerdings stellt sich für mich immer noch die Frage wie der Trojaner bzw. Keylogger verbreitet und vorallem in meinem System installiert wurde bzw. werden sollte. Ich nutz Opera, hab Kasper und der hat weder angeschlagen noch findet eine Sicherheitsüberprüfung irgendwelche Schädlinge.


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (17. April 2012)

Wie nett, dass man das auch mal erfährt. Hab schon gedacht mein System spinnt, weil es ständig was blockt und sich beschwert in welch bösen Sphären ich hier unterwegs bin...


----------



## Mister-Brian (17. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt ... hab mir grad nochmal die News durchgelesen und wollte den von dir zitierten Beitrag editieren. Keylogger hatte ich überlesen.
> 
> Allerdings stellt sich für mich immer noch die Frage wie der Trojaner bzw. Keylogger verbreitet und vorallem in meinem System installiert wurde bzw. werden sollte. Ich nutz Opera, hab Kasper und der hat weder angeschlagen noch findet eine Sicherheitsüberprüfung irgendwelche Schädlinge.


 
 Selber Fall wie bei mir. Avast, Avira und Spybot haben jeweils nichts gemeldet aber das flaue Gefühl ist doch da, weil zuvor keine Warnmeldung beim Surfen aufkamen, während bei anderen es der Fall war.


----------



## uglygames (17. April 2012)

Wie kann so etwas heutzutage passieren?
Ich bin bitter von euch enttäuscht, irgendwer muss ja dafür verantwortlich sein!


----------



## uglygames (17. April 2012)

Mister-Brian schrieb:


> Selber Fall wie bei mir. Avast, Avira und Spybot haben jeweils nichts gemeldet aber das flaue Gefühl ist doch da, weil zuvor keine Warnmeldung beim Surfen aufkamen, während bei anderen es der Fall war.


 ja ich hätte gerne mehr aufkärung, ich finde es eine GROßE SAUEREI VON PC GAMES UND CO!
Welches script hat die exe eingeschleust und wo sollte sie sein, system32 oder wo?
Also ich könnte echt kotzen, was soll der scheißdreck. Ich habe erstmal alle scripte für die ganze Pcgames familie (gamezone usw.) deaktiviert, nie wieder scripte bei denen erlauben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. April 2012)

Vielleicht habe ich Glück um Unglück.
Musste mein OS per Sicherungs-Image neu aufspielen, weil nach nem verkorkstem WIN-Update nix mehr ordentlich lief (Windows fuhr nie runter wenn es geladen war, Programme starteten mit starker Verzögerung oder auch mal gar nicht, und andere solche Dinge)... Das war vergangen Samstag.
Avira hat nix gefunden, werd aber die Tage weitere Suchläufe mit alternativen Scannern machen.
Womöglich bin ich gar nicht davon betroffen *hoff hoff*


----------



## Mister-Brian (17. April 2012)

Naja Computec ist dafür nicht verantwortlich zu machen, haben sogar bescheid gesagt, dass da was Krummes am laufen war. Aber wenn die Sache bereits vor über einer Woche angefangen hat, hätte man bescheid sagen können, denn so bleibe eben die Zweifel und die Unsicherheit.


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2012)

Mister-Brian schrieb:


> Naja Computec ist dafür nicht verantwortlich zu machen, haben sogar bescheid gesagt, dass da was Krummes am laufen war. Aber wenn die Sache bereits vor über einer Woche angefangen hat, hätte man bescheid sagen können, denn so bleibe eben die Zweifel und die Unsicherheit.


Sehe ich etwas anders ... jeder Betreiber von Internetseiten, vorallem mit persönlichen Nutzerdaten, ist für die Sicherheit dieser Daten verantwortlich.

In dem Fall leider Computec ... oder die Schwachstelle ist beim Anbieter der Werbung zu suchen, was ich allerdings nicht wirklich glaube.

Trotzdem wäre es interessant zu wissen *welcher* Virus verbreitet wurde, so kann man nämlich bei seinem AV Programm schauen ob der gefunden wird. Des Weiteren, aber das ist nur persönliches Interesse, ob aufgrund von Schwachstellen der verwendeten Software auf den Servern von Computec der Einbruch ermöglich wurde.

Ich hab nämlich gerade ein Streitgespräch mit einem Kumpel von mir, wo FiFo sein Java Plugin blockiert hat ( New Java Attack Rolled into Exploit Packs — Krebs on Security ) und er sich darüber fürchterlich aufgeregt hat. Es waren wohl Firmen Laptops die dann 30 Minuten ( sein O-Ton ) nicht produktiv einsetzbar waren wg. erforderlicher Updates.

Ich persönlich finde das Vorgehen von FiFo korrekt, man hätte aber den Grund kommunizieren können und Links für die Updates verteilen können.


----------



## Mister-Brian (17. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sehe ich etwas anders ... jeder Betreiber von Internetseiten, vorallem mit persönlichen Nutzerdaten, ist für die Sicherheit dieser Daten verantwortlich.
> 
> In dem Fall leider Computec ... oder die Schwachstelle ist beim Anbieter der Werbung zu suchen, was ich allerdings nicht wirklich glaube.
> 
> ...


 
 Ich habe es eher so gemeint, dass jeder angegriffen werden kann und kein System sicher genug ist. Und ja: wir erwarten jetzt Antworten und das schnell!


----------



## Sleipnir4 (17. April 2012)

Bravo pcgames.
Vor allem eure Informationspolitik ist genial.

Hätte der Virenscanner auf jeden Fall anschlagen müssen oder nur, wenn man auf eine eurer Werbungen klickt, falls diese nicht von noscript & CO ausgeblendet werden.

Wo müssten sich die Schaddateien im System befinden?


----------



## Briareos (17. April 2012)

trying2sleep schrieb:


> Kann selber Emsisoft nur empfehlen. Der erste Virenscanner bei dem ich mir überlegt habe tatsächlich die Premiumsoftware zu kaufen. Tolle Bedienoberfläche,sehr guter Updatesupport und zuverlässiger Scanner.
> 
> Ein Freund von mir meinte dass Avast wohl auch gerade für Gamer gut (und kostenlos) ist.


Avira hatte ich jahrelang und habe sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Schlanker, kleiner Client und guter Support. Lediglich das riesige (!!) Werbepopup am Start hat mich mit der Zeit wirklich genervt, und so habe ich auf meinem Haupt-PC zu Avast gewechselt. Kann ich persönlich ebenfalls empfehlen. Wirklich sehr ressourcensparend und tägliche Updates (ich hatte sogar schon zwei, drei Updates am Tag) und selbst die Werbung für die Kaufversion ist sehr dezent in die Free eingebettet.



uglygames schrieb:


> Wie kann so etwas heutzutage passieren?
> Ich bin bitter von euch enttäuscht, irgendwer muss ja dafür verantwortlich sein!


 *würde jetzt gerne etwas passendes dazu schreiben, aber das verbietet ihm seine gute Erziehung*


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Avira hatte ich jahrelang und habe sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Schlanker, kleiner Client und guter Support. Lediglich das riesige (!!) Werbepopup am Start hat mich mit der Zeit wirklich genervt, und so habe ich auf meinem Haupt-PC zu Avast gewechselt. Kann ich persönlich ebenfalls empfehlen. Wirklich sehr ressourcensparend und tägliche Updates (ich hatte sogar schon zwei, drei Updates am Tag) und selbst die Werbung für die Kaufversion ist sehr dezent in die Free eingebettet.




Verstehe nicht warum Kosten bei einem AV ein Problem sind bzw. sein sollten. Was kostet eine Lizenz von Kaspersky Internet Security, sprich AV + Firewall + "was es sonst noch gibt!"?! 

30 EUR?

Bei der Sicherheit seines PCs sollte man mMn nicht sparen, und sind wir ehrlich: was sind 30 EUR / Jahr für Kosten?


----------



## Mister-Brian (17. April 2012)

Das sind ganze 5 DM im Monat!!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## Tiakara (17. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht warum Kosten bei einem AV ein Problem sind bzw. sein sollten. Was kostet eine Lizenz von Kaspersky Internet Security, sprich AV + Firewall + "was es sonst noch gibt!"?!
> 
> 30 EUR?
> 
> Bei der Sicherheit seines PCs sollte man mMn nicht sparen, und sind wir ehrlich: was sind 30 EUR / Jahr für Kosten?


 
Für 29 Euro bekomme ich bei Norton Lizenzen für 3 Computer, keine Ahnung was das bei anderen kostet. Aber 30 Euro für ein Jahr und einen Rechner empfinde ich da schon als teuer.


----------



## wurzn (17. April 2012)

Na toll. Vor einer woche? Keylogger? Nice, das man so zeitnah bescheid bekommt, und nicht noch kräftig paypal ect nutzt. Sind smartphones betroffen, Android?
Des wird ne nette action, was einige hier vor sich haben.


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2012)

Tiakara schrieb:


> Für 29 Euro bekomme ich bei Norton Lizenzen für 3 Computer, keine Ahnung was das bei anderen kostet. Aber 30 Euro für ein Jahr und einen Rechner empfinde ich da schon als teuer.


Also 28 EUR kostet die Retailfassung, 20 EUR der reine digitale Download ... den ich übrigens immer machen würde, denn auf der Homepage ist im Normalfall immer die aktuelle Version inkl. aktueller(er) Virendefinitionen.

Ich persönlich finde Norton schlecht ... bzw. resultiert meine Erfahrung aus den alten Versionen, wie z.B. Norton 360. 
Lahmarschig, träge und nicht wirklich aktuell, allerdings hat sich das scheinbar gebessert, wenn man den letzten Tests der c't glauben schenken darf.

Allerdings wollte ich hier keine Diskussion breittreten *welches* Virenprogramm man verwendet, sondern eher daraufhinweisen, dass einem die Sicherheit seines PCs durchaus ein paar EUR wert sein sollte.


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2012)

Mister-Brian schrieb:


> Das sind ganze 5 DM im Monat!!!!!!!!1111111


 

Oder als Berliner: dit iss eeeen Döner meeeeen Freundchen!


----------



## Vordack (17. April 2012)

> Sie sollten sämtliche Passwörter (insbesondere PayPal, Ebay, Facebook) ändern (dies empfiehlt sich auch auf Systemen, auf denen kein Virenalarm ausgelöst wird



Wenn die pcg Seite gehackt wird, warum soll ich ebay und fb und pp ändern? Das will sich mir nicht erschliessen. Und wieso nicht Amazon?


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn die pcg Seite gehackt wird, warum soll ich ebay und fb und pp ändern? Das will sich mir nicht erschliessen. Und wieso nicht Amazon?


Jung' ... Entchen ... Alfred! Lies doch alle Kommentare! 

Es wurde wohl ein Keylogger verteilt, d.h. das andere Passwörter 'abgegriffen' werden, ist durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen. 
( Ich musste die Meldung auch 2x lesen & die gleiche Frage hab ich auch gestellt. *g* )


----------



## Sleipnir4 (17. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde Norton schlecht ... bzw. resultiert meine Erfahrung aus den alten Versionen, wie z.B. Norton 360.
> Lahmarschig, träge und nicht wirklich aktuell, allerdings hat sich das scheinbar gebessert, wenn man den letzten Tests der c't glauben schenken darf.



Ich hab jetzt das dritte Jahr Norton im Einsatz. die ersten beiden Norton Internet Security (war damals sogar der schnellste Virenscanner) und seit Letztem Jahr hab ich mir die Norton 360 Premium Edition gekauft: Lizenz 3 PCs, 2 Jahre, 120€
Ich bin damit absolut zufrieden. Sowohl mit der Performance als auch mit den Updates. Zeitweise bekommt man alle 5-10 min neue Virendefinitionen oder Anti-Phising-regeln.


----------



## MisterSmith (17. April 2012)

Jetzt mal unabhängig davon wo der Trojaner bei mir herkam(könnte auch von Seiten mit Themes/Visual Styles sein), was mich doch etwas beunruhigt, wie dieser es in mein System schaffen konnte, obwohl MSE den kennt.

Ich habe bei meinem verwendeten AV alle Optionen ausgewählt die unter 'Echtzeitschutz' möglich sind.


----------



## uglygames (17. April 2012)

In einem "experten" Forum wird  fast schon beschworen das die geschaltete Werbung schuld ist. Was natürlich erklären würde, warum alle Webseiten von einem Betreiber infiziert waren (und noch sind ?). Das war erstmal mein letzter Besuch hier (dank an Linux Live), mal sehen wann es hier wieder sicher ist.


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2012)

Wobei die Erklärung auch das gemeinsame Netzwerk und ggf. gleichen Server / verwendete Software sein könnte ... meinst du nicht?


----------



## Briareos (17. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht warum Kosten bei einem AV ein Problem sind bzw. sein sollten. Was kostet eine Lizenz von Kaspersky Internet Security, sprich AV + Firewall + "was es sonst noch gibt!"?!
> 
> 30 EUR?
> 
> Bei der Sicherheit seines PCs sollte man mMn nicht sparen, und sind wir ehrlich: was sind 30 EUR / Jahr für Kosten?


 Ich hab doch gar nichts über Kosten gesagt, sondern lediglich meine durchaus positiven Erfahrungen mit den Free-Editions zweier unterschiedlicher Virenscanner geschildert. Und für mich persönlich ist die kostenfreie Version von Avast (davor wie erwähnt Avira) absolut ausreichend ... meinen letzten Schädling hatte ich zu Zeiten von DOS und 3,5''-Floppys.


----------



## wind1945 (17. April 2012)

Info für NOD32-User

Ich glaube NOD32 User ( wie meiner einer ) sind clean. Aufgrund 2 Gründe

1. NOD32 hat bei mir und Tarnsocke den Mist von Buffed geblockt.
2. Ich habe gestern Abend 2 mal Tiefenscans gemacht und diese beiden Scans haben nichts gefunden

Somit denke ich, wer NOD32 hat ist clean.
Das ist nicht so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche, aber besser als wenn jmd mit freeAntivir hier auf pcgames.de war.

Gruß


----------



## Mirten (17. April 2012)

Hacker zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass sie immer eine Stufe vorraus sein wollen. 
Mit genügend Aufwand wird es immer erreicht. 
Sicherheitsmaßnahmen sind immer nur reaktiv.

Vorallem wenn man sich auf kommerzielle manchmal auch teure Zusatzsoftware verlassen muss, stellt man Hackern eine Übungsplattform zur Verfügung.

Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen großen Seiten, wird hier noch aufgeklärt, Respekt.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (17. April 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Info für NOD32-User
> 
> Ich glaube NOD32 User ( wie meiner einer ) sind clean. Aufgrund 2 Gründe
> 
> 1. NOD32 hat bei mir und Tarnsocke den Mist von Buffed geblockt.


 
Könntest du uns vielleicht mitteilen, welche Dateien da geblockt wurde, dann könnte nämlich jeder bei seinem Antivirenanbieter nachschauen, ob er sicher ist oder nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2012)

Mirten schrieb:


> Hacker zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass sie immer eine Stufe vorraus sein wollen.
> Mit genügend Aufwand wird es immer erreicht.
> Sicherheitsmaßnahmen sind immer nur reaktiv.
> 
> Vorallem wenn man sich auf kommerzielle manchmal auch teure Zusatzsoftware verlassen muss, stellt man Hackern eine Übungsplattform zur Verfügung.


Das folgende ist losgelöst vom pcgames.de Vorfall:
Du magst zum Teil Recht haben, allerdings wird im Normalfall (!) relativ zeitnah ein kritisches Sicherheitsupdate veröffentlicht, vorallem für bekannte und kommerzielle Zusatzsoftware. Nur sind hier leider die Admins / Betreiber in der Pflicht diese auch zu installieren.

Schaut man sich den Großteil der gehackten Seiten an, so ist das auf menschliches Versorgen zurückzuführen. Damit meine ich keine Updates eingespielt, Passwörter im Klartext gespeichert etc.pp.

Allerdings kann man selbst mit einem 'top notch' gepatchten Version Opfer eines Angriffs werden, das stimmt. Nur leider machen es viele Betreiber von Webseiten, egal ob Hobby, Semipro oder gar professionell, es den Hackern manchmal zu einfach.


----------



## wind1945 (17. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Könntest du uns vielleicht mitteilen, welche Dateien da geblockt wurde, dann könnte nämlich jeder bei seinem Antivirenanbieter nachschauen, ob er sicher ist oder nicht.



Hi 

Ich habe gerade nochmal in der History bei NOD32 nachgeschaut. Leider ist dort nichts hinterlegt. 

Sry


----------



## Xeroxxx (17. April 2012)

Sollte man bei sowas nicht die Benutzer per E-Mail informieren?


----------



## Sleipnir4 (17. April 2012)

Und wo ist der zuständige Admin von pcgames?
Ich meine den, der meint hier nicht zu den Fragen Stellung nehmen zu müssen?

@Xeroxxx
Das kommt noch dazu!


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (17. April 2012)

Wir haben die FAQ erweitert, sodass einige der Fragen beantwortet sein sollten. Updates wird es nur oben im Artikel geben, nicht als einzelne Postings hier im Thread (ansonsten geht die Übersicht vollkommen verloren).


----------



## blubblah (17. April 2012)

Meine Güte machen hier manche einen Aufstand wegen ein paar Daten.........

Hab eben nen anti Malware Programm durchlaufen lassen und nichts gefunden. Hier wird deutlich heißer gegessen als gekocht. Sehr viele übertreiben einfach maßlos in ihrer Panik und Besserwisserei.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. April 2012)

blubblah schrieb:


> Meine Güte machen hier manche einen Aufstand wegen ein paar Daten.........
> 
> Hab eben nen anti Malware Programm durchlaufen lassen und nichts gefunden. Hier wird deutlich heißer gegessen als gekocht. Sehr viele übertreiben einfach maßlos in ihrer Panik und Besserwisserei.


 Eben. Du bist ja nicht betroffen. Sieh es mal von der anderen Seite.


----------



## Homeboy25 (17. April 2012)

"Wir bitten um Entschuldigung für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten und werden den Vorfall selbstverständlich umfangreich aufarbeiten."
Ich hoffe ihr habt auch anzeige erstattet und das Bundeskriminalamt informiert, damit die auf Spurensuche gehen und den oder die Mistkerl(e) kriegen!

Das ist ja kein Zustand mehr.
Schon der Besitz solcher Tools zum Hacken sollte bestraft werden, da die verfolung ziemlich schwierig und aufwändig ist.
Aber es nimmt langsam überhand, mit der Internetkriminalität.

Es sollte auch jeder Benutzer per Email informiert werden!!!
Schickt Emails raus!


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2012)

Homeboy25 schrieb:


> Schon der Besitz solcher Tools zum Hacken sollte bestraft werden, da die verfolung ziemlich schwierig und aufwändig ist.Aber es nimmt langsam überhand, mit der Internetkriminalität.


Das ist Unsinn. Ich hab schon öfters solche Tools genutzt um das eigene Netzwerk auf Schwachstellen zu prüfen. Wir setzen z.B. einen eigenen Exchange-Server mit OWA ( Zugriff über Internet per Webbrowser für die E-Mails / Kalendar ) und zu Hause auch eine apache Umgebung zum Hosten von Wordpress bzw. seit gestern ownCloud.

Ich bin mehr als Dankbar mit fertigen Tools grobe (!) Überprüfungen vornehmen zu können ... lieber im Vorfeld testen als aus Unwissenheit riesige Sicherheitslücken zu hinterlassen die z.B. als SPAM Schleuder ( Exchange Server ) missbraucht werden könnten.



> Es sollte auch jeder Benutzer per Email informiert werden!!!
> Schickt Emails raus!


Nicht jeder Besucher der Internetseite von pcgames.de hat auch einen Account hier ...


----------



## Worrel (17. April 2012)

blubblah schrieb:


> Meine Güte machen hier manche einen Aufstand wegen ein paar Daten.........
> 
> Hab eben nen anti Malware Programm durchlaufen lassen und nichts gefunden. Hier wird deutlich heißer gegessen als gekocht. Sehr viele übertreiben einfach maßlos in ihrer Panik und Besserwisserei.


 Och, die paar Daten ... spätestens, wenn die Einlogdaten des Onlinebankings davon betroffen sind, sind es eben nicht mehr "nur ein paar Daten".


Um angemessen reagieren zu können, muss man soviel wie möglich darüber berichten - sprich:

- betrifft es die ganze Seite oder nur bestimmte Elemente oder Teilbereiche (News, Forum, Werbebanner, ...) ?
- wie heißt die schädliche Software und gibt es eine 100%ige Erkennungs- und Säuberungsmöglichkeit?
- was kann die schädliche Software alles anstellen? (Firefoxpasswörter auslesen?, weitere Schadsoftware installieren?, Festplattenzugriff?, andere Programme beeinflußbar?, ...)
- was wurde konkret ausgelesen?
- ...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. April 2012)

grmpf. mal wieder 3h virenscan. dabei hab ich erst letzten Do einen laufen lassen. -.-


----------



## wurzn (17. April 2012)

Wie isn da die rechtslage? Ich hafte ja auch, wenn jemand über meinen Anschluss scheisse baut. Wir dürfen auch in der arbeit surfen. Sollte ich unseren netzwerklern bescheid geben? Mal im ernst. Wie kann es passieren das hier sowas verbreitet wird? Und da ihr des seit ostern wisst, is des in meinen Augen grob fahrlässig. Des macht euch scho fast zu mittätern, bzw mitwissern. Sorry


----------



## Sleipnir4 (17. April 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> Wie isn da die rechtslage? Ich hafte ja auch, wenn jemand über meinen Anschluss scheisse baut. Wir dürfen auch in der arbeit surfen. Sollte ich unseren netzwerklern bescheid geben? Mal im ernst. Wie kann es passieren das hier sowas verbreitet wird? Und da ihr des seit ostern wisst, is des in meinen Augen grob fahrlässig. Des macht euch scho fast zu mittätern, bzw mitwissern. Sorry


 
Über Ostern musste der Jugendschutz installiert werden, da hatte man keine Zeit, auf Sicherheit zu achten.

Bezüglich der Rechtslage: Stell dir vor, dir wird in einem Cafè die Brieftasche gestohlen, weil die Tür offen stand.
Das kann der Cafèbesitzer wohl kaum belangt werden.

Vielleicht wenn davor ein Schild mit der Einladung zum Brieftaschenstehlen steht. (Also wenn die Passwörter nicht verschlüsselt abgespeichert sind oder die Server nicht die nötigen Sicherheitsupdates erhalten haben.)


----------



## Slyne (17. April 2012)

Ich hab mich schon gewundert warum NOD 32 immer eine blockierte Gefahr angezeigt hat, sobald ich bei PC Games einen Artikel geöffnet hab....


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Och, die paar Daten ... spätestens, wenn die Einlogdaten des Onlinebankings davon betroffen sind, sind es eben nicht mehr "nur ein paar Daten".


 also, Deine Zugangsdaten zB für manche Onlineshops wären da IMHO viel schlimmer, weil die dann mit dem dort hinterlegten Kontodaten was bestellen könnten. Auch Spieleaccounts usw. sind schlimmer, da Dir selber ein Schaden entsteht, wenn das Spiel nicht mehr nutzbar ist. Aber mit den Zugangsdaten zum Bankkonto könnte man lediglich den Kontostand und Deine Umsätze ansehen. Nicht schön, aber ein Schaden entsteht dabei nicht.

So oder so: wenn Du als User das normal Übliche getan hast, also einen Virenscanner benutzt und nicht selber aktiv "unseriöse" Dateien oder mails öffnest, dann würde ein eventueller Schaden durch Bank- oder Kreditkarten-Datenklau Dir eh ersetzt werden.

Bei den Leuten, bei denen Virenscanner/Firewall anschlugen, ist ja auch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts passiert, eben WEIL die Software es erkannt (und somit auch geblockt) hat.


Und ganz allgemein find ich es wichtig, dass der Vorfall offen genannt wird. Ich will nicht wissen, wieviele Seiten eine "gehackte" Werbung auf ihrer Seite haben/hatten und es gar nicht an die Nutzer weitergeben - ein geschädigter Nutzer wird dann, wenn er einen Schaden bemerkt, eh nicht mehr nachvollziehen können, wo die Ursache des Problems lag...


----------



## Sleipnir4 (17. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei den Leuten, bei denen Virenscanner/Firewall anschlugen, ist ja auch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts passiert, eben WEIL die Software es erkannt (und somit auch geblockt) hat.


 
Und was ist mit denen, bei denen der Virenscanner nicht angeschlagen hat und bei einem kompletten Scan auch nichts gefunden wurde?

Die müssten doch alle infiziert sein, denn ein "nicht infiziert werden" auf pcgames konnte es doch eigentlich nicht geben.


----------



## Schalkmund (17. April 2012)

Sind denen die Nutzernamen, Passwörter und dazugehörige Email-Adressen komplett unverschlüsselt in die Hände gefallen?


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit denen, bei denen der Virenscanner nicht angeschlagen hat und bei einem kompletten Scan auch nichts gefunden wurde?
> 
> Die müssten doch alle infiziert sein, denn ein "nicht infiziert werden" auf pcgames konnte es doch eigentlich nicht geben.


... warum nicht?

Wie wurden die Daten übertragen? Welche Sicherheitslücken wurden ausgenutzt? 

Wenn wir von Werbung ausgehen, ich hab eine gut gepflegte AdBlock Liste ... nutz auf Arbeit aber z.B. Opera. Da die Werbung bereits schon beim Laden geblockt wird, dürfte eine Infizierung darüber recht schwierig werden. Des Weiteren muss Code übertragen werden und dann ausgeführt werden, es müsste mit dem Teufel zugehen wenn sowas bei Opera funktioniert ... davon gelesen, das Opera diesbzgl. gefährdet ist, hab ich noch nicht.

Diese Liste bzw. Angriffsszenarien könnten wir weiter durchspielen ... es gibt genug Gründe warum PCs nicht infiziert werden obwohl der Virenscanner nicht angeschlagen hat.

Mein Kasper hat jedenfalls nichts gemeldet ( im Büro ) ... nachher schau ich zu Hause nochmal und lass Desinfect 2012 von der aktuellen c't durchlaufen, mal schauen was bei rauskommt.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (17. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... warum nicht?
> 
> Wie wurden die Daten übertragen? Welche Sicherheitslücken wurden ausgenutzt?
> 
> Wenn wir von Werbung ausgehen, ich hab eine gut gepflegte AdBlock Liste ... nutz auf Arbeit aber z.B. Opera.



Auf der Arbeit hier habe ich FF mit Noscript, das immer läuft. dafür kein Adblock.
Zu Hause Habe ich Adblock (an dem ich seit Installation nichts geändert habe) und Noscript.
Von Noscript weiss ich, dass es die letzten beiden Wochen deaktiviert war (Vergessen es wieder zu aktivieren).

Da bleibt mir nur zu beten, dass die Standardeinstellung von Adblock den Rotz geblockt hat und dass Norton deshalb nicht anschlagen musste.

Da fällt mir ein: Wir wissen immer noch nicht, welche Datei(en) hätten geblockt werden sollen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (17. April 2012)

Ja der Name würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren. Mein Virenscanner hat was gefunden, davon war das meiste aber irgenwelches Trainerzeugs, das ich schon seit Ewigkeiten in der Quarantäne hatte. Aber eben auch etwas anderes, was mir nicht bekannt war.


Edit: Bei dem gefunden handelt es sich um eine Brewers.dll, die offenbar schon seit 2009 aufgetaucht ist.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Auf der Arbeit hier habe ich FF mit Noscript, das immer läuft. dafür kein Adblock.
> Zu Hause Habe ich Adblock (an dem ich seit Installation nichts geändert habe) und Noscript.



Ich habe KEINEN Adblocker und auch kein Noscript und bin trotzdem NICHT betroffen. Es wurde also offenbar nicht einfach jeder PC infiziert, nur weil der in dem zeitraum pcgmes.de besuchte. Es bestand lediglich die MÖGLICHKEIT, dass der PC infiziert wird. 

Was ich nicht mehr genau weiß ist lediglich, ob mein Virenscanner eventuell damals nicht doch etwas geblockt hatte - das kommt bei mir auch auf "seriösen" Seiten alle 3-4 Wochen mal vor, dass der Virenscanner Alarm schlägt. Da mach ich mir dann keine Sorgen, da es ja erstens oft auch Fehlalarm ist (ein Script oder so was KÖNNTE von der Technik her auch ein Trojaner sein) und es zweitens ja erkannt und somit geblockt wurde


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. April 2012)

Hmmm.. jetzt hat mein Virenscanner nix gefunden (MSE) letzten Do hat er aber nen Trojaner aus dem Verkehr gezogen und laut Protokoll wohl neulich auch einen Drive-By abgeblockt. Offensichtlich scheint auch der Virenscanner durchaus was zu können  

Trotzdem mal alle wichtigen PWs ändern


----------



## wurzn (17. April 2012)

@sleipnir4 :
jo, ich hätte keine arbeit mehr, wenn ich die sicherheit aus den augen lasse, weil grad was anders los ist....
mir geht es um die lange zeit, die nix gesagt wird. als würde man es vertuschen wollen.


----------



## Hotshotshotyou (17. April 2012)

oh man und ihr habt über sony gelästert  naja ironie?


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2012)

Hotshotshotyou schrieb:


> oh man und ihr habt über sony gelästert  naja ironie?


 
ja neee
immerhin war das auch hier wie bei Sony ewig her wo es bekannt wurde und die Abodaten lagen ja auch im Klartext auf dem gleichen Server ...
nein, das was Sony gemacht hat, war nicht wirklich intelligent gewesen


----------



## wurzn (17. April 2012)

Hotshotshotyou schrieb:


> oh man und ihr habt über sony gelästert  naja ironie?


 
lol, willst du uns verappeln? hat sony maleware auf die playstationen ihrer kunden aufgespielt mit denen sie alle pw auslesen konnten?


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> lol, willst du uns verappeln? hat sony maleware auf die playstationen ihrer kunden aufgespielt mit denen sie alle pw auslesen konnten?


 
das muss man ja nicht, war ja alles in der unverschlüsselten Word-Datei auf dem Server 

Aber es ist erstaunlich wie schnell manche denken in Hähme und Blödsinn verfallen zu dürfen


----------



## Mothman (17. April 2012)

Wie bei solchen Ereignissen immer diese ganze selbsternannten Sicherheitsexperten auf den Plan gerufen werden. 
Wenn ihr wirklich so sehr auf Sicherheit steht, dann solltet ihr eure Daten generell nirgendwo im Internet hinterlassen. 

Es ist nun mal leider oft so, dass Sicherheitslücken erst entdeckt werden, wenn dort etwas passiert. Zwar nicht schön, aber wohl die Realität. 
Sieht man doch immer wieder und lässt sich auch auf die Welt außerhalb des Internets übertragen.

Mein Virenscanner hat auch nichts gefunden (außer 2 Verdachtsfällen, aber das hatte seine Richtigkeit).


----------



## wurzn (17. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wie bei solchen Ereignissen immer diese ganze selbsternannten Sicherheitsexperten auf den Plan gerufen werden.
> Wenn ihr wirklich so sehr auf Sicherheit steht, dann solltet ihr eure Daten generell nirgendwo im Internet hinterlassen.
> 
> Es ist nun mal leider oft so, dass Sicherheitslücken erst entdeckt werden, wenn dort etwas passiert. Zwar nicht schön, aber wohl die Realität.
> ...


 
aber hier geht es nicht nur um unsere daten hier, oder? und ich bin hier auch nicht auf irgendeiner zwielichtigen streaming oder porno seite, das man mit sowas rechnet. egal wie schön ihr es redet, wie andere, bin ich schwer entäuscht. mit werbung zubomben, und dann is diese nichtmal sauber. 
ich find es sogar schlimmer als sony, weil ja hier jeder betroffen sein könnte, daten hinterlegt oder nicht.


----------



## Fire0815 (17. April 2012)

Mein Norton360 hat es geblockt. Mache aber dennoch gerade einen Systemscan.


----------



## Mothman (17. April 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> aber hier geht es nicht nur um unsere daten hier, oder? und ich bin hier auch nicht auf irgendeiner zwielichtigen streaming oder porno seite, das man mit sowas rechnet. egal wie schön ihr es redet, wie andere, bin ich schwer entäuscht. mit werbung zubomben, und dann is diese nichtmal sauber.
> ich find es sogar schlimmer als sony, weil ja hier jeder betroffen sein könnte, daten hinterlegt oder nicht.


Ich finde es bestimmt auch nicht gut. Aber es ist leider passiert und dahinter steckt sicherlich keine böse Absicht seitens Computec. 
Also es ist zwar okay, wenn man sich darüber aufregt und meckert. Aber es bringt rein garnichts. Computec wird sich durchaus bewusst sein, dass jetzt sicherheitstechnisch was passieren muss. Da hilft Spott jetzt auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2012)

wurzn schrieb:


> aber hier geht es nicht nur um unsere daten hier, oder? und ich bin hier auch nicht auf irgendeiner zwielichtigen streaming oder porno seite, das man mit sowas rechnet. egal wie schön ihr es redet, wie andere, bin ich schwer entäuscht. mit werbung zubomben, und dann is diese nichtmal sauber.


 Nicht verwechseln: hier wurde offenbar kriminell "gehackt" und nicht einfach nur "unsichere Werbung" geschaltet. Die Opfer sind nicht nur die betroffenen User, sondern auch computec selbst. 

Das ist "sogar" der Sparkasse schon passiert, da wurde ein Werbebanner "gehackt" und durch einen scheinbaren Link zum Onlinebanking ersetzt, der aber auf eine von den "Hackern" erstellte Website führte, die natürlich optisch der offizielle Banking-Seite entsprach. Das fiel auch erst auf, nachdem Kunden sich beschwerten, weil eine Überweisung nicht geklappt hat oder plötzlich Geld fehlte. 

Da es das erste Mal in Zig Jahren ist, würd ich auch nicht so einfach Vorwürfe gelten lassen, dass die Absicherung zu schlecht war. Wenn man auch mitkriegt, welche Unternehmen alle schon allein in den letzten 2-3 Jahren "erfolgreiche" Hackerangriffe hatten, müsste klar sein, dass das jedem Unternehmen passieren kann - und das sind nur die Fälle, die auch bekannt wurden.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. April 2012)

Alle Passwörter ändern ... da kommt Freude auf. Erstmal lasse ich den Virenscanner durchlaufen. Hat schon jemand was gefunden? Falls ja: Mit welchen Scanner (am besten einer, der sofort verfügbar ist)? Ich lasse gerade Microsoft Security Essentials laufen, danach nochmal das gleiche mit Avira Antivir und Ad-Aware. Bis jetzt wurde nichts gefunden, hab aber auch gerade erst vor ein paar Minuten mit dem Scan angefangen.

Mich nervt diese Entwicklung wirklich: Auf der einen Seite verlangt jede Seite für ihre Funktionen eine Registrierung, auf der anderen Seite wird derzeit gehackt wie blöde und es gibt trotzdem noch genug Leute die sich über Facebook, Cloud-Computing usw. nen Ast abfreuen.

Früher, als ich noch jung jünger war, war die einzige Malware, mit der ich zutun hatte, meine Buntstifte und mein Wasserfarbkasten.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich finde es bestimmt auch nicht gut. Aber es ist leider passiert und dahinter steckt sicherlich keine böse Absicht seitens Computec.
> Also es ist zwar okay, wenn man sich darüber aufregt und meckert. Aber es bringt rein garnichts. Computec wird sich durchaus bewusst sein, dass jetzt sicherheitstechnisch was passieren muss. Da hilft Spott jetzt auch nicht weiter.


 
Nicht böse / gut gemeint, ist aber leider nunmal oft das Gegenteil von "gut gemacht". Die Verantwortlichen für die Werbungsschaltung bei Computec sollten nach diesem Fiasko dringend die Vermarkter der Anzeigen überprüfen.
 Zum Glück hat wenigstens das Ausmaß der Werbung inzwischen ein erträgliches Maß angenommen. Die paar Banner an der Seite sind ja echt egal. Ich erinner mich mit Schaudern an über die Artikel plötzlich aufpoppende animierte, anbrüll Flash Werbung -.-


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Alle Passwörter ändern ... da kommt Freude auf. Erstmal lasse ich den Virenscanner durchlaufen. Hat schon jemand was gefunden? Falls ja: Mit welchen Scanner (am besten einer, der sofort verfügbar ist)? Ich lasse gerade Microsoft Security Essentials laufen, danach nochmal das gleiche mit Avira Antivir und Ad-Aware. Bis jetzt wurde nichts gefunden, hab aber auch gerade erst vor ein paar Minuten mit dem Scan angefangen.
> 
> Mich nervt diese Entwicklung wirklich: Auf der einen Seite verlangt jede Seite für ihre Funktionen eine Registrierung, auf der anderen Seite wird derzeit gehackt wie blöde und es gibt trotzdem noch genug Leute die sich über Facebook, Cloud-Computing usw. nen Ast abfreuen.


 
nope, weder PC noch Mac
Wobei noch schlimmer sind ja eher die Trolle die solche Hacks auch noch gut finden, weil das ja den Bösen unternehmen eines auswischt, aber was dem armen User da passiert und das auch nur auf diesen User abzielt, das kapieren so Zecken nicht


----------



## Neawoulf (17. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nope, weder PC noch Mac
> Wobei noch schlimmer sind ja eher die Trolle die solche Hacks auch noch gut finden, weil das ja den Bösen unternehmen eines auswischt, aber was dem armen User da passiert und das auch nur auf diesen User abzielt, das kapieren so Zecken nicht


 
Ich hab ja auch diese Maskenallergie ... wenn ich die schon sehe, kriege ich schlechte Laune. Die freuen sich auch nur solange bis sie selbst mal Opfer so einer Aktion geworden sind, dann ist das Geschrei dafür besonders groß.


----------



## masternekroman (17. April 2012)

Einfache Frage: Sind die Passwörter der User unverschlüsselt auf den Servern gespeichert worden?


----------



## wurzn (17. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nicht verwechseln: hier wurde offenbar kriminell "gehackt" und nicht einfach nur "unsichere Werbung" geschaltet. Die Opfer sind nicht nur die betroffenen User, sondern auch computec selbst.
> 
> Das ist "sogar" der Sparkasse schon passiert, da wurde ein Werbebanner "gehackt" und durch einen scheinbaren Link zum Onlinebanking ersetzt, der aber auf eine von den "Hackern" erstellte Website führte, die natürlich optisch der offizielle Banking-Seite entsprach. Das fiel auch erst auf, nachdem Kunden sich beschwerten, weil eine Überweisung nicht geklappt hat oder plötzlich Geld fehlte.
> 
> Da es das erste Mal in Zig Jahren ist, würd ich auch nicht so einfach Vorwürfe gelten lassen, dass die Absicherung zu schlecht war. Wenn man auch mitkriegt, welche Unternehmen alle schon allein in den letzten 2-3 Jahren "erfolgreiche" Hackerangriffe hatten, müsste klar sein, dass das jedem Unternehmen passieren kann - und das sind nur die Fälle, die auch bekannt wurden.


 
lol, echt, langsam reichts. es wird doch immer kriminell gehackt. und die spaarkasse is nun mal ne bank. und dem bäcker um die ecke, macht nachbars bua des netz


----------



## chiubiu (17. April 2012)

So hab jetzt auch meinen PC gecheckt mit Avira Free (oder wie das jetzt heisst) und auch noch mit der StartCD von Avira... hat einen ADWARE/Agent.CW.246 Virus gefunden, weiss aber nicht ob der von PCG kommt... mache eigentlich mit meinem PC keine dubiosen Dinge wie P2P o.ä....aber jetzt scheint alles sauber zu sein. 

Ist zwar ärgerlich aber ehrlichgesagt seh ich es für mich als Chance - Ich wurde wieder einmal auf das Thema sensibilisiert: 
Ich hab teilweise schon jahre alte Passwörter - die werden jetzt alle mal systematisch ersetzt.
AdBlock ist sowieso installiert.
Zusätzlich hab ich ab heute auch noch NoScript drauf wobei das doch eher mühsam ist mit der Konfiguration, jedenfalls wenn man eine Seite das erste mal ansurft...aber ists mir von nun an Wert...Wusste garnicht wie unnützlich viele Skripts z.B. schon nur auf PCG ausgeführt werden wollen.


----------



## jack159 (17. April 2012)

Wie genau wurde denn die Maleware hier verteilt? Gabs in irgendeiner Software (z.b. Firefox Version x, Adobe Flash Version Y) eine Sicherheitslücke, worüber dies geschah?

Denn bei mir wurde nichts gehackt und AV hat nichts gemeldet. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass diese Maleware schon seit 2 Wochen hier verteilt wird und nicht erst seit gestern, müssten doch im Falle einer Infektion, mindestens irgendein Account bei mir gehackt worden sein...


----------



## Schalkmund (17. April 2012)

So auf allen wichtigen Seiten sind die Passwörter geändert, hier lasse ich sie mal, der nächste Angriff kommt bestimmt


----------



## JohnDDorian (17. April 2012)

Hab Avast Internet Security (kostenpflichtig, Version 7.0.1) eine vollständige Prüfung machen lassen. Hat jedenfalls nichts entdeckt. Hab daraufhin alle PW geändert. 

Hat noch jemand Avast und kann bestätigen, dass Avast den Virus erkennen würde?

Noch eine Frage:
Wenn ich auf meinem MacBook eine Windows Partition habe und auf dieser Windows Partition ein Antiviren System. Prüft dieses auch den Mac-Bereich oder nur die Windows Partition?


----------



## jack159 (17. April 2012)

Das ganze hier ist doch dermaßen Schwachsinnig!!!

Hier wird Panik geschoben wegen Sicherheitslücke, Maleware, Hacker usw.
Keiner weiß wie die Maleware heißt.
Keiner weiß wie die Maleware verteilt wurde über welche Sicherheitslücke in welchem Programm.

Also zusammengefasst:

Selbst wenn mein AV mein Systemscan nun etwas findet, dann muss es noch lange nicht die Maleware sein, die hier verteilt worden ist, weil mein AV sie eventuell nicht erkennt. 

Und Passwort ändern ist der größte Schwachsinn wenn man nichts gefunden hat, denn wenn man einen Keylogger hat, dann loggt er natürlich das neue Passwort direkt wieder mit...
Und selbst wenn die Maleware gefunden wurde, wäre man immer noch nicht sicher, da sich die Maleware vielleicht woanders noch festgesetzt hat....

Wer also keinen Accounthack riskieren will, wird wohl schnellstmöglichst sein System neu aufsetzen müssen und ERST DANACH alle PW ändern.

EDIT:
Antivir (Free) hat grad nach dem Systemscan 3 Sachen gefunden, davon 1 Java-Sache (Die Maleware wird ja auf Java-Basis vermutet....). Werd mein System neu aufsetzen und alle PWs ändern.


--------------------------------------------------

Ist denn jetzt wenigstens klar, ob die Sicherheitslücke bereits behoben wurde? Nicht das ich mir jetzt mein System neu aufsetze, dann auf PCGames surfe und mir wieder was einfange....


----------



## endmaster (17. April 2012)

So jetzt hab ich auch mal ein paar Fragen. Ob ihr die im FAQ oder Forum beantwortet ist mir ganz egal:

1) Ist die Seite - im spezifischen dieser Forum-Thread () jetzt wieder sicher?

Angenommen, man hat alle möglichen Viren und Trojaner gezogen:

2) Werden gespeicherte Passwörter der Browser ausgelesen? (Diese werden nicht manuell eingegeben, sondern automatisch eingefügt)

3) Werden gespeicherte Passwörter externer Programme (Thunderbird, iTunes, Starcraft etc.) ausgelesen? (Diese werden nicht manuell eingegeben, sondern automatisch eingefügt)

4) Wenn man KeePass 2 nutzt und das Masterpassword während man den Trojaner drauf hat eingibt, können dann die Datenbanken ausgelesen werden?

5) Kann sich der Trojaner/Viren über das (W)-Lan ausbreiten?

6) Gibt es nach dem Scannen mit den empfohlenen Programmmen absolute sicherheit? (Wohl eher nicht oder? )

7) Ein heruntergeladenes Bild aus einer der Dia-Shows kann den Virus enthalten?

 Werden Dokument "geklaut"? (Ala "Passwortliste" unter C:/Benutzer/Hans/Dokumente/Privates/Geheimes/" ) ?

 Wenn man sich entscheidet den Computer neu aufzusetzen sind ALLE Dateien (.doc , .mp3 , .rar , .exe) als Gefahr anzusehen und sollten nicht rüberkopiert werden?


Danke, das war es dann erst einmal. Würde mich über eine Antwort, auch nur zu Teilaspekten freuen.
Verzeiht mir meine Unwissenheit hinsichtlich Risiken von Viren, aber nach meinem Gefühl wird die Gefahr immer unterschätzt ("Kaspersky hat was gefunden und gelöscht... Also ist es weg")


----------



## hiccups (17. April 2012)

Ich hab AdBlock + Eset Smart Security. War bisher noch niemals infiziert in den letzten Jahren.
Passwörter habe ich trotzdem vorsichtshalber geändert. Schadet ja nicht.


----------



## nali (17. April 2012)

Jo, habe mein Rechner offline mit Spybot Search and Destroy, Malwarebytes Anti Malware und Avira Antivir durchsuchen lassen und das einzige was gefunden wurde, war ein Widescreen / Field of View Hack für GTA3. 
Da die Quelle vertrauenswürdig war, nehme ich an, dass das eine Falschmeldung von Avira Antivir war.
Außerdem funktionierte der ja ähnlich wie ein Keylogger, da er sich mit einer Taste ein- und ausschalten lässt.

Benutze übrigens Mozilla Firefox mit AdBlock Plus, NoScript und Browser Protect.

Hoffe mal dass meine Rechenmaschine sauber ist und wünsche Euch allen das selbe!
Wär auch mal gut ein Statement (vor allem in Bezug auf derzeitige Sicherheitslage, wie von *endmaster* bereits angedeutet) von PCGames.de zu lesen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2012)

JohnDDorian schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage:
> Wenn ich auf meinem MacBook eine Windows Partition habe und auf dieser Windows Partition ein Antiviren System. Prüft dieses auch den Mac-Bereich oder nur die Windows Partition?


Da kannst Du doch sicher auch selber angeben, welche Partitionen der scannen soll, oder nicht? ^^ Ich würd aber eher ein Mac-Tool nehmen, denn evlt. ist ein Mac-Trojaner gar nicht in der Datenbank des WIndows-Tools...

@jack159: natürlich sollte man Passwörter nur ändern, wenn man das System wieder bereinigt hat, und auch falls man nicht gefunden hat: es KÖNNTEN Zugangsdaten für computec-Seiten gestohlen worden sein, da solltest Du dann halt auch das Passwort ändern, vor allem falls Du für mehrere Seiten das gleiche Passwort hast (nicht wenige haben sogar für Banking, Shopkonten usw. das gleiche Passwort wie für email, facebook, Foren usw. )

@endmaster: selbst wenn Du den Virus auf einen anderen PC bzw. neu installiertes Windows kopierst, kann der nicht von alleine aktiv werden, sondern DU musst den erst starten. Theoretisch könnte aber zB eine MP3 so verändert werden, dass Du bei einem Doppelklick damit den Virus neu installierst - allerdings sollte dann ein Virenscanner das ganze sofort bemerken, sofern der Virus nicht absolut unbekannt ist, und wahrscheinlich würdest Du auch einen komischen Fehler bekommen, da die MP3 nicht funktioniert.


----------



## jack159 (17. April 2012)

@ Herbboy:

Gestohlene Passwörter auf PCGames, Buffed usw. wären mir komplett egal, da ich dort nur unwertvolle Forenaccounts habe. Bei meiner Email nutze ich eh andere PW´s.
Was mich mehr beunruhigt ist, dass ich mir einen Trojaner oder Keylogger eingefangen habe, womit die Hacker JEDES Passwort ausspähen können!


----------



## Arizona (17. April 2012)

jack159 schrieb:


> Wie genau wurde denn die Maleware hier verteilt? Gabs in irgendeiner Software (z.b. Firefox Version x, Adobe Flash Version Y) eine Sicherheitslücke, worüber dies geschah?
> 
> Denn bei mir wurde nichts gehackt und AV hat nichts gemeldet. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass diese Maleware schon seit 2 Wochen hier verteilt wird und nicht erst seit gestern, müssten doch im Falle einer Infektion, mindestens irgendein Account bei mir gehackt worden sein...


 
Gute Frage: Wie genau und welche Malware war das? Welche CVE Nummer, welche Lücke beim Client (Java, Flash, pdf)wurde ausgenutzt?

bitte hier um baldige Ergänzung der Information


----------



## Brokensword (17. April 2012)

das ist aber nicht das erste mal, dass sowas durch eure Werbebanner passiert.
ich hab gerade im meinem Kaspersky Bericht nachgesehen und hatte demnach
am 28.01.2012 ein Schädlichen Link auf Pcagameshardware 
am 10.03.2012 einen TrojanerScript, aber von irgendeiner anderen Seite, glaub msn Werbebanner
und schon am 12.09.2011 denselben TrojanerScript auf der pcgames seite. die Objektherkunft fängt mit http://ads. (will jetzt nicht den kompletten Link aufschreiben, da vllt noch aktiv) an, also wieder ein Werbebanner auf der Seite

seit ihr den wirklich sicher, dass die Angriffe erst in den letzten 2 Wochen passiert sind, vllt ists ja schon ewig her und man hats erst jetzt erkannt?


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2012)

jack159 schrieb:


> @ Herbboy:
> 
> Gestohlene Passwörter auf PCGames, Buffed usw. wären mir komplett egal, da ich dort nur unwertvolle Forenaccounts habe. Bei meiner Email nutze ich eh andere PW´s.
> Was mich mehr beunruhigt ist, dass ich mir einen Trojaner oder Keylogger eingefangen habe, womit die Hacker JEDES Passwort ausspähen können!


 das ist klar, aber wenn Du zuerst scannst und dann nichts findest, hast Du zu 99.9% auch nichts eingefangen. Wenn Du doch was findest, dann bereinigst Du das und kannst DANN beruhigt die Passwörter ändern.


@Brokensword: nicht selten sind Scripte halt rein technisch so, dass sie ein Trojaner sein KÖNNTEN, und dann meldet der Scanner was, obwohl da nichts böses dahintersteckt.


----------



## jack159 (17. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist klar, aber wenn Du zuerst scannst und dann nichts findest, hast Du zu 99.9% auch nichts eingefangen. Wenn Du doch was findest, dann bereinigst Du das und kannst DANN beruhigt die Passwörter ändern.



Wenn mein AV nichts findet, dann hab ich mir entweder nichts eingefangen, oder mein AV erkennt die Maleware nicht...Und da ich mich nicht erinnern kann, dass ich je eine AV-Meldung bekam, als ich auf eurer Seite war (oder buffed etc.), besteht vielleicht doch die Gefahr, dass AV die Maleware nicht erkennt...

Und ich weiß, dass das löschen der Trojaners.exe absolut nichts bringt. Wurde die .exe einmal ausgeführt hilft nur noch eine Windows-Neuinstallation!

Werd mir dann ab sofort Adblock + NoScript besorgen....
Früher reichte es aus, lediglich bei .exe Datein aufzupassen. Heute kann dich jeder Werbebanner infizieren...


----------



## MisterSmith (17. April 2012)

Da immer wieder danach gefragt wird, zitiere ich aus der Meldung:


> *Ich verwende AdBlocker, hat er mich geschützt?*
> Da es verschiedene Wege gibt Malware zu verteilen, ist auch der Einsatz von Adblocker kein zuverlässiger Schutz.
> 
> *Wie heißt die Malware, die verteilt wurde?*
> Leider  können wir keinen konkreten Namen nennen, da Malware auch von externen  Servern nachgeladen werden konnte. Daher können wir nicht genau sagen,  welche Schadsoftware verteilt wurde.


----------



## john1231 (17. April 2012)

lol!


----------



## chiubiu (17. April 2012)

Ich hab gerade nochmals den Scan-Log studiert und wie es aussieht war der ADWARE/Agent.CW.246 Virus nicht von PCgames... 
Also hat AV bei mir auch nichts entdeckt, das einem Keylogger ähnelt...nur so zur info...


----------



## Brokensword (17. April 2012)

entwerder ist der so gut, dass dem kein Programm gewachsen ist, oder es handelt sich um eine Fehldiagnose, die Vermutung ist meiner Ansicht nach berechtigt, da uns noch nichtmal der Namen mitgeteilt wurde.
zu meinem letzten post: der Trojaner, den ich von einer euren Banner damals bekommen hab ist als "heur:trojan.script.iframer" im Kaspersky Bericht


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2012)

Brokensword schrieb:


> zu meinem letzten post: der Trojaner, den ich von einer euren Banner damals bekommen hab ist als "heur:trojan.script.iframer" im Kaspersky Bericht


 
Das ist kein ganz bestimmer Trojaner, der so heißt, sondern nur eine Meldung, dass ein Trojaner-_Verdacht_ in einem Script (zB Script in einer Bannerwerbung) besteht. Das kann natürlich was "Böses" sein, das kann aber eben schon nur von einem harmlosen Werbebanner kommen, bei dem im Script irgendwas ist, das Trojaner-artige sein _könnte_. 

Das "heur" deutet eben darauf hin, dass es durch die Heuristik erkannt wurde, und die Heuristik erkennt nicht die bekannten Viren/Trojaner, sondern gibt nur Warnungen auf Grund von Teilen eines Scriptes/Programmes aus, die einem Virus/Trojaner ähneln - das muss dann aber nicht wirklich ein Trojaner sein, zB wenn ein Script nur auf den unverschlüsselten Internetcache zugreift, um passende Werbung anzuzeigen, ist das technisch schon ein eventueller Trojaner. Je strenger Du die Heuristikstufe (das sozusagen die Erkennungs-Empfindlichkeit selbst für unbekannte Viren ) einstellst, desto eher kriegst Du auch Fehlalarme, weil dann schon minimale Programmbestandteile einen Verdacht erregen können, selbst wenn sie harmlos sind - was meinst Du, wieviele ganz normale Games mir schon als möglicher Virus/Trojaner angezeigt wurden, als ich mal den Virenscanner "strenger" einstellte?


----------



## Brokensword (17. April 2012)

ach ok danke dir,
also das mit dem Games hab ich auch, aber diese Meldungen werden als Schwachstellen eingestuft
aber die Trojaner meldung ist nur zweimal vorhanden, wenns öfters drin währ, würd ich nichts sagen, dann wärs mir auch klar, aber bei nur zwei Ereignissen, muss des schon was heftiges gewesen sein.

zum Thema: Kaspersky hat bei mir nichts gefunden, da auch bisher kein anderer was gemeldet hat, scheint es mir so, dass die Techniker noch garnicht wissen was passiert ist und den Vorfall melden, damit wir uns Absichern können


----------



## Taekwondoheio (17. April 2012)

Manoman, da habt ihr mir ganz schön einen schrecken eingejagt. Ich hoffe mal, dass die Seite jetzt sicher ist.

Habe mein System mit AntiVir, Malwarebytes und Spybot durchsucht. Alle haben nichts gefunden (der spyboot nur cookies). Ich hoffe mal, dass mein System somit sauber ist.
Habe die wichtigen Passwörter (Mail, FB, ...) dennoch mal gewechselt und hatte sie vorher schon anders als mein PW hier. War sowieso mal wieder überfällig die zu ändern.


----------



## Kreon (17. April 2012)

endmaster schrieb:


> 2) Werden gespeicherte Passwörter der Browser ausgelesen? (Diese werden nicht manuell eingegeben, sondern automatisch eingefügt)
> 4) Wenn man KeePass 2 nutzt und das Masterpassword während man den Trojaner drauf hat eingibt, können dann die Datenbanken D


 
Das würde mich auch interessieren. Kann ein Keylogger PW auslesen, die vom FF, IE oder KeePass per Masterpasswort eingegeben worden sind?


----------



## Joerg2 (17. April 2012)

"den wir in Zusammenarbeit mit einem externen IT-Sicherheitsexperten vollständig ANALYSIERT haben."
Heißt das also im Klartext, dass ihr die Malware noch nicht vollständig entfernen konntet ?
Btw. welche sicherheitslücke wurde genutzt ? Mehr Infos wären hilfreich !
Was PWs angeht ist mir eigentlich alles, was mich kein Geld kostet egal (also alles außer Amazon, eBay, etc.). 
Vielleicht noch als Tipp für Betroffene : In der aktuellen c't liegt die Desinfec't 2012 DVD bei


----------



## JackTheDipper (17. April 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren. Kann ein Keylogger PW auslesen, die vom FF, IE oder KeePass per Masterpasswort eingegeben worden sind?


 
Es gibt Keylogger, die loggen mit, welche Tasten gedrückt wurden(alt), es gibt aber auch welche, die loggen den Input mit(aktueller). Im zweiteren Falle, würden also auch die Passwörter mitgeschickt werden, da die ******* ja nur der Browser anzeigt, das PW aber im Klartext übertragen wird.


Wäre nicht schlecht zu wissen, wie der Schädling heißt.


----------



## shimmyrot (17. April 2012)

endmaster schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich auch mal ein paar Fragen. [...]
> Verzeiht mir meine Unwissenheit hinsichtlich Risiken von Viren, aber nach meinem Gefühl wird die Gefahr immer unterschätzt ("Kaspersky hat was gefunden und gelöscht... Also ist es weg")


 Hier eine etwas pessimistische (realistische?!) Übersicht im Chip Forum: 
Malware-Basics - Forum - CHIP Online

Ansonsten bezweifel ich, dass Computec da so viel über den Befall, verschiedene Funktionsweisen und Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Programmen sagen kann. Wie meinte einer im PCG Forum: "liebe pcg, könnt ihr nicht ein Tool schreiben welches den Trojaner findet und aus dem System entfernt?"  ... Wenn es so einfach wäre ...

Aber lasse mich da mit konkreteren Aussagen der "IT-Sicherheitsexperten" gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Xeroxxx (17. April 2012)

Ich schrieb "Sowas sollte an die User per E-Mail rausgehen" und mein Kommentar wird gelöscht? Ist das euer Ernst?

Bitte löscht meinen Account, so jemandem möchte ich meine Daten nicht an die Hand geben, Abo wird auch gekündigt.

Was versucht ihr zu vertuschen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. April 2012)

Oh Mann, das ist ganz schön heftig. Ich hoffe der angerichtete Schaden ist nicht allzu hoch und der- oder diejenigen werden gefasst, die dafür verantwortlich sind. 
Es nimmt nämlich schon echt üble Ausmaße an, es gibt ja fast keine Seite im Internet mehr, die noch nicht gehackt wurde. 
Zum Glück sind hier keine Kontodaten oder ähnliches hinterlegt. Vor Monaten war z.B. mal Gameware gehackt worden und ich hatte da auch per Bankeinzug bezahlt.   Da hatte ich echt schiss und hab wirklich andauernd meine Kontoauszüge überprüft, aber zum Glück war nichts.
Hoffe die Verantwortlichen bekommen das alles gut hier in den Griff und es kann bald wieder alles seinen normalen Gang weitergehen. War sicher für die auch ein riesen Schreck  Ich hab schon gezuckt, als ich das hier gelesen hab.

Und was Keylogger betrifft. Zum Glück hat manche Antivirensoftware wie z.B. Kaspersky eine virtuelle Tastatur. Da kann das nicht mitgeloggt werden.
Ich werd auch gleich bei mir nochmal einen Virentest machen und schauen, ob alles okay ist.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2012)

Xeroxxx schrieb:


> Ich schrieb "Sowas sollte an die User per E-Mail rausgehen" und mein Kommentar wird gelöscht? Ist das euer Ernst?
> 
> Bitte löscht meinen Account, so jemandem möchte ich meine Daten nicht an die Hand geben, Abo wird auch gekündigt.
> 
> Was versucht ihr zu vertuschen?


 Da muss was bei Dir schiefgelaufen sein: es wird für dieses Thread in meiner Forenübersicht kein gelöschter comment angezeigt. Ich weiß nicht, ob das ein normaler User auch sehen kann, aber bei mir als Mod wäre das an sich normalerweise der Fall. D.h. entweder der comment wurde nicht korrekt übermittelt oder evlt. sind auch Postings durch das Themen-Update verloren gegangen, denn es gibt ja überhaupt keinen Grund, warum eine Forderung nach einer email "vertuscht" werden sollte, warum also so einen Comment löschen, sofern er nicht wütende Beleidiungen oder so was enthält?


----------



## agentom (17. April 2012)

scheinbar bin ich glücklicherweise verschont geblieben.. habe sowohl Antivir, Comodo als auch Spybot drüberlaufen lassen und nix Weltbewegendes gefunden... evtl. Dank NoScript ?!?


----------



## Xeroxxx (17. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da muss was bei Dir schiefgelaufen sein: es wird für dieses Thread in meiner Forenübersicht kein gelöschter comment angezeigt. Ich weiß nicht, ob das ein normaler User auch sehen kann, aber bei mir als Mod wäre das an sich normalerweise der Fall. D.h. entweder der comment wurde nicht korrekt übermittelt oder evlt. sind auch Postings durch das Themen-Update verloren gegangen, denn es gibt ja überhaupt keinen Grund, warum eine Forderung nach einer email "vertuscht" werden sollte, warum also so einen Comment löschen, sofern er nicht wütende Beleidiungen oder so was enthält?


 
Interessant, der Beitrag enthielt keine Beleidigungen, wieso auch?


----------



## Exar-K (17. April 2012)

Huch, was ist das denn?


Xeroxxx schrieb:


> Sollte man bei sowas nicht die Benutzer per E-Mail informieren?


a) zum Optiker gehen
b) weniger Alkohol


----------



## Xeroxxx (17. April 2012)

Woah wo kommt der Beitrag den nun her?

Habs über "Beiträge suchen" nicht gefunden.
Suchergebnisse - PC Games Forum

Aber dann nehm ich erstmal alles zurück


----------



## Exar-K (17. April 2012)

Geschrieben um 11:34 Uhr, alternativ den kleinen Doppelpfeil im zitierten Beitrag anklicken, um direkt zum Posting zu gelangen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. April 2012)

Xeroxxx schrieb:


> Woah wo kommt der Beitrag den nun her?
> 
> Habs über "Beiträge suchen" nicht gefunden.
> Suchergebnisse - PC Games Forum
> ...


 
Da werden wohl immer einige Beiträge verschluckt. Bei mir ist da der letzte angezeigte Beitrag auch vom 14.03.(!) obwohl ich ja eigentlich jeden Tag hier bin


----------



## Hannibal89 (18. April 2012)

Zusammengefasst: Ihr wisst, dass Malware auf euren System ist, aber nicht welche und ob schon alles weg ist, darunter auch Keylogger, die nicht zwangsläufig von gängigen Antivirenprogrammen erfasst werden. Demzufolgen sollen wir die Passwörter wichtiger Web-Accounts ändern? Dumme Frage: Sollte ich einen der/ den Keylogger auf meinem System haben, würde er nicht auch oder gerade bei einer Passwortänderung seine Arbeit verrichten un diese loggen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2012)

Xeroxxx schrieb:


> Interessant, der Beitrag enthielt keine Beleidigungen, wieso auch?


Deswegen schrieb ich das ja, weil er sicher keine Beleidigung enthalten hat - das wäre ansonsten im Mod-Bereich sichtbar, wenn es eine absichtliche Löschung und einen Grund dafür gegeben hätte. Da muss technisch was schiefgelaufen sein. Gelöscht wurde nämlich hier nichts, wie gesagt. Jedenfalls sehe ich dafür keinerlei Anzeichen. 

Gelöschte Beiträge tauchen nämlich im Thread weiterhin auf, nur mit dem Hinweis "gelöscht" - ist aber hier im ganzen Thread nicht der Fall.

*edit* ach, das Posting wieder da? Oder war nie weg? Ja, die Anzeige "letzte Beiträge" spinnt manchmal, ich hab auch manchmal ganze Threads nicht den 100 aktuellsten Beiträgen, obwohl es sehr wohl da inzwischen ein neues Posting gab 


@Hannibal: natürlich nur dann die passwörter ändern, wenn Du mit mehreren Tools oder am besten sogar per Boot-CD mit nem Virenscanner drauf was entdeckt hast und das dann auch wieder entfernt hast. Wenn nichts entdeckt wurde, dann ändere nur die Passwörter von den computec-Zugängen, bei denen Du angemeldet bist, und ggf. die Passwörter von anderen Seiten/Diensten/Konten, bei denen Du das gleiche Passwort nutzt.


----------



## Soulja110 (18. April 2012)

Also ich hatte seit XP Zeiten keinen Virus mehr abbekommen. Hab momentan als Programme MSE2 + Spybot am laufen und die finden beide nix. Was meint ihr, ist darauf verlass?

Und noch was, ka ob die Frage klug ist aber können Chrome User eigentlich von solchen Sachen betroffen sein? Chrome führt doch alles in ner Art Sandbox aus.


----------



## Mothman (18. April 2012)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> Und noch was, ka ob die Frage klug ist aber können Chrome User eigentlich von solchen Sachen betroffen sein? Chrome führt doch alles in ner Art Sandbox aus.


Weiß auch nicht ob die Frage klug ist, aber mich würde das auch interessieren. Macht der Browser in dem Fall eine Unterschied? 
Ich nutze nämlich auch ausschließlich Chrome. 

Wäre ja witzig, wenn ausgerechnet der Browser vor dem sie immer alle Panik geschoben haben, sich in dem Falle als der sicherste Browser herausstellen würde.  

Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das einen Unterschied macht. Würde ich auch gerne mal wissen.


----------



## wingo80 (18. April 2012)

Kann ich mich immer noch auf diesen Seiten infizieren?


----------



## Soulja110 (18. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht ob die Frage klug ist, aber mich würde das auch interessieren. Macht der Browser in dem Fall eine Unterschied?
> Ich nutze nämlich auch ausschließlich Chrome.
> 
> Wäre ja witzig, wenn ausgerechnet der Browser vor dem sie immer alle Panik geschoben haben, sich in dem Falle als der sicherste Browser herausstellen würde.
> ...


 
Also ich nutze Chrome eigentlich nur wenn ich mal auf böse Seiten gehe die Frage war eher Interessehalber. Aber, du bist doch CO Frag doch mal direkt bei den Verantwortlichen. Wird doch einer bei PCG / PCGH sein, der sich mit Sicherheit auskennt....


----------



## Weeeedlord (18. April 2012)

WIE IHR HERAUSFINDET, OB IHR TATSÄCHLICH INFZIERT SEIT! Und das in innerhalb von 2-3 Minuten.

Als erstes ladet ihr euch HijackThis: http://www.chip.de/downloads/HijackThis_13011934.html

Da es keine Installation braucht, einfach nur starten. Anschließend -> Scan and Save Log File. Fehler beim scannen ignorieren und weiterlaufen lassen. (Dauer ca. 5-10 Sekunden). Anschließend öffnet sich eine Text-Datei, woraus ihr den GESAMTEN LOG kopiert und hier einfügt: http://www.hijackthis.de/
Noch einen Haken bei "Besucherbewertungen Anzeigen" einfügen und starten.
Keine Angst, die klauen euch keine Daten und speichern nichts, usw... 
Der Rest ist selbsterklärend, alle Zeilen werden analysiert und euch nach Gefahr aufgelistet. Es gibt absolut kein besseres Tool im Internet zum herausfinden, ob man Viren auf dem Rechner hat. Wenn euer eigener Virenscanner trotzdem nichts findet, tja, legt euch einen neuen zu, der was taugt. Und der was kostet. Nein, Avira und Norton sind trotzdem der größte Müll überhaupt.


----------



## ElPechos (18. April 2012)

Ich hab mal mit Avira Boot USB gescant und hatte 10 infects bei Javadateien, die dann umbenannt wurden, kann ich das Problem als gelöst ansehen. HijackThis sagte mir noch das 

	C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe

Art

Sehr sicher
Sehr sicher

Eventuell schädlich! Laut unserer Datenbank läuft dieser Prozess nomalerweise in c:\programme\java\.*\bin\! überprüfen Sie, ob Sie die Datei kennen und führen Sie ggf. einen Virencheck durch. Dieser Eintrag wurde von unseren Besuchern als gut eingestuft

Habs nochmal gescant und nix gefunden.


----------



## wingo80 (18. April 2012)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> WIE IHR HERAUSFINDET, OB IHR TATSÄCHLICH INFZIERT SEIT! Und das in innerhalb von 2-3 Minuten.
> 
> Als erstes ladet ihr euch HijackThis: HijackThis - Download - CHIP Online
> 
> ...



Danke für den Link. Ich scheine erst mal nicht (mehr?) infiziert zu sein.

Allerdings denke ich an die verlinkte Seite auf Chip.de (siehe weiter unten), auf der erklärt wird, dass Viren und Trojaner den Rechner so manipulieren, dass sie unauffindbar sind. Dies müsste ja auch auf Highjackthis zutreffen.


----------



## wingo80 (18. April 2012)

ElPechos schrieb:


> Ich hab mal mit Avira Boot USB gescant und hatte 10 infects bei Javadateien, die dann umbenannt wurden, kann ich das Problem als gelöst ansehen. HijackThis sagte mir noch das
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
> 
> ...



Das ist der Update-Prozess von Java, den Du im Autostart geaktivieren kannst. Die Meldung besagt zunächst einmal nur, dass die Datei in einem anderen Ordner als sonst installiert wurde. Das kann auf Deinem System aber normal sein. Wenn Java absichtlich in diesem Verzeichnis installiert wurde, dann ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (18. April 2012)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> Nein, Avira und Norton sind trotzdem der größte Müll überhaupt.



Warum ist Norton der grösste Müll überhaupt?

Weil er das vor 10 Jahren mal war?

Sicherheit im Internet: Security-Software Januar/Februar 2012 - CHIP Online


----------



## JoeBold (18. April 2012)

Huch ... ButDefender kenne ich ja noch gar nicht. Ist das ein Schutzprogramm um Hintertüren zu sichern? 

Sollte wohl BitDefender heißen, oder?


----------



## Rabowke (18. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Warum ist Norton der grösste Müll überhaupt?
> 
> Weil er das vor 10 Jahren mal war?


Weil sich Symantec den Source-Code für Anwendungen hat klauen lassen. Ist natürlich eine "tolle" Werbung für ein Unternehmen, was mit ihrer Firewall die Sicherheit ihrer Kunden gewährleisten möchte. 



Hier ist übrigens die Meldung von heise Security:
http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Symantec-bestaetigt-Source-Code-Klau-1416537.html


----------



## Soulja110 (18. April 2012)

Wann war das, vor 5/6 Monaten oder so, wo die neuesten Virenscanner von PCG getestet wurden natürlich im Hinblick auf Gaming. Dort wurde auch gesagt, dass sich Norton schwer gebessert hat im Vergleich zu früher aber als Zocker bremst es das System in Form von längeren Ladezeiten und geringeren Framerates einfach noch zu sehr aus. Ich glaub bei dem Test war das neue Kaspersky 2012 die perfekte Lösung was Virenerkennung in Relation zu Resourcenverbrauch anging.

Hab Hijackthis übrigends auch drüber laufen lassen. Hab nix auffällig gefunden. Hijackthis ist gut aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieses Tool alles identifiziert was sich so im System eingenistet hat. Es ist ja auch nicht immer alles aktiv und Hijackthis bildet ja nur die aktiven Prozesse ab.


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (18. April 2012)

Es gab ein Update für die FAQ des Ursprungsartikel, zur Sicherheit hier die neuen Informationen:

*Mein Virenscanner hat nichts gefunden bzw. Infizierungen entfernt, ist mein System nun sicher?*
Ja, aktuelle Virenscanner sollten die Bedrohung entfernt haben. Passwörter sollten aber zur Sicherheit trotzdem geändert werden.

*Ich bin World of Warcraft-Spieler, kann ich etwas zusätzlich tun?
*Blizzard empfiehlt HiJackThis. Um dieses Tool zu verwenden, muss zuerst World of Warcraft gestartet werden, dann HiJackThis. Findet sich in der Auswertung des Tools eine Datei Namens himym.dll, ist das System akut gefährdet. Weitere Informationen dazu gibt es im Blizzard-Forum.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (18. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Weil sich Symantec den Source-Code für Anwendungen hat klauen lassen. Ist natürlich eine "tolle" Werbung für ein Unternehmen, was mit ihrer Firewall die Sicherheit ihrer Kunden gewährleisten möchte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dass der Source-Code von einem Virenscanner von 2006 gestohlen wurde, interessiert mich im Jahr 2012 wohl kaum. In der Zwischenzeit dürfte sich an der Codebasis wohl praktisch alles geändert haben.

Im Threat von Heise steht übrigens auch, wie dieser Code vermutlich gestohlen wurde. Nämlich von einem "Partner". Da nützt die beste Firewall und Security der Welt nichts.


----------



## Rabowke (18. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Dass der Source-Code von einem Virenscanner von 2006 gestohlen wurde, interessiert mich im Jahr 2012 wohl kaum. In der Zwischenzeit dürfte sich an der Codebasis wohl praktisch alles geändert haben.




Ich sprach nicht ohne Grund von der Firewall und der Absicherung, der Einbruch ist nicht 2006 passiert. 



> Im Threat von Heise steht übrigens auch, wie dieser Code vermutlich gestohlen wurde. Nämlich von einem "Partner". Da nützt die beste Firewall und Security der Welt nichts.


Es ist völlig egal was im Threa*d* steht, das sind Kommentare von Nutzern. Mich interessieren nur Meldungen & ich hab bislang in keiner Meldung etwas von einem Partner gelesen. 

Übrigens wäre ich mir wg. Codeunterbau etc. nicht so sicher ... wenn man den Sourcecode hat, macht es das "Prüfen" auf Sicherheitslücken, wie z.B. bestimmte Programmteile auf Abstürze etc. reagieren sehr viel einfacher.

Es ist eigentlich untypisch, dass bei solchen Dingen der komplette Sourcecode von Grund auf neugeschrieben wird.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (18. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich sprach nicht ohne Grund von der Firewall und der Absicherung, der Einbruch ist nicht 2006 passiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens wäre ich mir wg. Codeunterbau etc. nicht so sicher ... wenn man den Sourcecode hat, macht es das "Prüfen" auf Sicherheitslücken, wie z.B. bestimmte Programmteile auf Abstürze etc. reagieren sehr viel einfacher.
> Es ist eigentlich untypisch, dass bei solchen Dingen der komplette Sourcecode von Grund auf neugeschrieben wird.



Das denke ich nicht. 2006 gabe es noch kein Vista, schon garkein Win7, es gab keine heuristischen Scans und laut einem Chip-Artikel (kann ihn leider nicht finden) haben praktisch alle Antivirenhersteller ihre Engines für eben diese heuristischen Scans komplett neu geschrieben.


----------



## armInIuZ (18. April 2012)

1) Warum schickt Ihr nicht automatisch eine Passwort-Change Mail an alle Leser heraus, wie andere das in diesem Fall getan haben? Die Mail enthält einen Link mit dem man direkt eingeloggt ist und sein PW ändern muss.

2) Wurden nun Drive-by Infections genutzt oder nicht? Ich würde mir hier eine klare Aussage seitens Computec wünschen. Und wenn es nur eine "wir wissen es [noch] nicht ist. 

Die Äußerungen einiger User, dass Ihr System mit Viren verseucht war obwohl sie nichts heruntergeladen haben, lässt doch stutzig werden. Natürlich können die sich diese auch irwo eingefangen haben allerdings verwundert mich die hohe Anzahl an Leuten die nichts geladen haben und bei denen nachher Java Backdoors gefunden werden. Das legt den Verdacht einer drive-by infection sehr sehr nahe. 

Ich selbst nutze Firefox und Chrome jeweils mit AdBlock und Ghostery. Kaspersky hat nach einem kompletten Systemscan heute Nacht *nichts* gefunden. Und ich kann mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen das ich im besagtem Zeitraum auf PCG war. 

@All 
Das ein Keylogger / Trojaner aktiv auf eurem System läuft während kein Virenguard Alarm schlägt, ist zwar nicht unmöglich, allerdings aber auch sehr unwahrscheinlich. 
Die meisten „nisten“ sich erstmal im System ein und warten anschließend auf Ihre Aktivierung, eben um nicht direkt beim Start vom AV Guard gekillt zu werden. Afaik werden Trojaner / Backdoors zuerst eingespielt, anschließend sollen über besagte Backdoors oder Trojaner Programme nachgeladen werden die den AV Guard ausschalten. Anschließend werden dann die Keylogger, Würmer usw usf auf den Host „losgelassen“


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2012)

armInIuZ schrieb:


> 1) Warum schickt Ihr nicht automatisch eine Passwort-Change Mail an alle Leser heraus, wie andere das in diesem Fall getan haben? Die Mail enthält einen Link mit dem man direkt eingeloggt ist und sein PW ändern muss.


 
ja wie oft dann noch,  dazu müsste man die Emailadresse kennen und viele lesen nur ohne Account


----------



## armInIuZ (18. April 2012)

Wie, "wie oft denn noch"

Mir gehts hier *nur* um die Leute mit Account, die eventuell nur ein mal die Woche vorbei schauen. SQL Export, Mailaddys in eine Excelliste und von dort in einen Verteiler. Das kann jeder der mal irgendwann ne Internetseite mit Forum aufgesetzt hat.....


----------



## noclue42 (18. April 2012)

endmaster schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich auch mal ein paar Fragen. Ob ihr die im FAQ oder Forum beantwortet ist mir ganz egal:
> 
> 1) Ist die Seite - im spezifischen dieser Forum-Thread () jetzt wieder sicher?
> 
> ...



ich VERLANGE, das die betreiber dieser seite diese fragen beantworten!


----------



## Vordack (18. April 2012)

Was ich mich die ganze Zeit frage...

Die ganzen "Kiddies" hier haben bei anderen Hacks immer rumgenölt daß die Firmen selber schuld sind wenn sie sich nicht schützen bla bla bla.

Da ich mir sicher bin daß ihr einen Grundmaß an Schutz verwendet wollte ich euch mal fragen WIE sie es geschafft haben durch eure Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zu kommen. Haben sie eine Schwäche eines  Programms ausgenutzt oder hat ZAM die Backdoor offengelassen? 

Welche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen haben sie denn geschafft zu umgehen?


----------



## armInIuZ (18. April 2012)

Wie gesagt bei Drive-by Infects nutzt dir die beste Sicherheitsmaßnahme nichts. Wenn das Exploit über den Browser genutzt wird und die Schadsoftware erst mal nur platziert und nicht aktiviert wird, behaupte ich das 99% der Internet Security Tools keinen Alarm schlagen werden.

Wie auch, wenn der Trojaner noch verschlüsselt irgendwo herumschlummert und darauf wartet per Backdoor aktiviert zu werden...


----------



## noclue42 (18. April 2012)

das schweigen lässt tief blicken


----------



## Oli22 (18. April 2012)

mein Virenscanner hat schon seit eh und je etwas geblockt sobald ich auf der Seite hier war.... es stand immer was von malware und "fable-2.de"

das war am 18.4. das letzte mal also seit heute nicht mehr...

bin btw mit meinem Virenscanner echt zufrieden der erkennt echt alles und ich musste schon seit wenigstens nen halben jahr mein Windows nich mehr neu drauf machen (hab das AV Programm erst seit dem oben...) spiele ausschliesslich nur MMOs bzw Singleplayer games aber die mit crack weil es damit keine probleme gibt bsp. Anno, Assasins Creed usw und ausserdem geht man hier und da mal auf verschiedene seiten und schon zeigt er teilweise mehrfach maleware und anderes zeugs an...auf einigen seiten kommt man nich mal rauf weil die sofort blockiert werden...zb Seiten wo man PW und Kontodaten eingeben muss....


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2012)

Oli22 schrieb:


> mein Virenscanner hat schon seit eh und je etwas geblockt sobald ich auf der Seite hier war.... es stand immer was von malware und "fable-2.de"
> 
> das war am 18.4. das letzte mal also seit heute nicht mehr...


 dann hat Dein Virenscanner wohl einen Link auf einem Banner zu fable-2.de gecheckt und dort dann eine mögliche Malware entdeckt. Fable-2.de ist eine große Fansite zu fable2.


----------



## armInIuZ (18. April 2012)

noclue42 schrieb:


> das schweigen lässt tief blicken


 
Jopp. Allerdings muss man fairer Weise auch sagen, dass sich mehrere MB Quellcode auch nicht mal so mir-nichts-dir-nichts eben durchlesen lassen. 
Besonders wenn über die Zeit mehrere Entwickler am Werk waren fehlen wahrscheinlich an etlichen Stellen Kommentierungen...

Nachtrag:

Hier poppte gerade wieder dieses "Stellenauschreibung Videoredakteur" Fenster unten rechts auf. Eventuell solltet ihr mal 1 - 2 Security-Auditoren einstellen, anstatt überflüssige Stellen auszuschreiben und zu besetzen...
Aber naja, sind ja nur unsere Daten...


----------



## Dum1Dum (18. April 2012)

Bei mir hat Norton Internet Security am 14.4 während des Surfens (wo auch mehrere PCGH-Tabs offen waren) 2 Angriffe geblockt: Web Attack: Malicious Website Accessed 2. Angreifer war 62. 76.180.69, 80.
MBAM ist gerade noch am Scannen.

Im Chip-Forum gibt es einen guten Thread, was bei einer Infektion zu tun ist: Erste Hilfe bei Infektionen (Viren, Würmer, ...) - Forum - CHIP Online. Ich empfehle jedem, dessen Scanner etwas finden, diese Anweisungen zu befolgen.


----------



## Oli22 (18. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> dann hat Dein Virenscanner wohl einen Link auf einem Banner zu fable-2.de gecheckt und dort dann eine mögliche Malware entdeckt. Fable-2.de ist eine große Fansite zu fable2.


 den banner hab ich eh nie gesehen weil er sogar das foto bzw das draufklicken verhindert


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (18. April 2012)

Was für ein Glück das erst vor absehbarer Zeit einige Leute ihre Perso-Nummern registriert haben um ab 18 Videos zu schauen...


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2012)

spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> Was für ein Glück das erst vor absehbarer Zeit einige Leute ihre Perso-Nummern registriert haben um ab 18 Videos zu schauen...


 
Vielleicht mal den Artikel erst lesen:

"*Sind die Daten der Altersverifizierung betroffen?*
Nein, da sie nicht gespeichert werden. Es wird nur das Ergebnis der Prüfung (älter 18, ja oder nein) gespeichert. "


Die Personummer wurde also überhaupt nicht gespeichert.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (18. April 2012)

Seit Sonntag abend habe ich nun den GEMA - Trojaner bei mir. Ob das was mit dieser Seite zu tun hat ?


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (18. April 2012)

Von Avira gibt es auch ein entsprechendes Tool und eine Anleitung, wie ein USB-Stick bootfähig gemacht werden kann (und welches geupdatet werden kann):
Avira Rescue System von USB-Stick starten

(Steht auch im Artikel, aber hier noch einmal für diejenigen, die direkt über das Forum hierauf gekommen sind).


----------



## Kreon (18. April 2012)

Ich habe jetzt mal als weiteres Tool die F-Secure rescue CD ausprobieren wollen, leider klappt beim booten des Programms das automatische Update nicht, weil keine I-Net verbindung gefunden wird (sowohl über WLan oder auch per Lan) und somit habe ich nur ne Version von 2011-12. 
Google hat mir bisher nicht weiter geholfen.


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (18. April 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal als weiteres Tool die F-Secure rescue CD ausprobieren wollen, leider klappt beim booten des Programms das automatische Update nicht, weil keine I-Net verbindung gefunden wird (sowohl über WLan oder auch per Lan) und somit habe ich nur ne Version von 2011-12.
> Google hat mir bisher nicht weiter geholfen.


 
Vielleicht mal die Avira-Variante ausprobieren, leider können diese Rescue-CDs nicht immer alle Hardware unterstützen: Wissensdatenbank für Avira Premium-Produkte


----------



## Kreon (18. April 2012)

Falk_Jeromin schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal die Avira-Variante ausprobieren, leider können diese Rescue-CDs nicht immer alle Hardware unterstützen: Wissensdatenbank für Avira Premium-Produkte


 
Die Antivirvariante habe ich schon durch, findet nur versteckte Dateien / Warnungen aber keine infizierten Dateien. Jetzt wollte ich mit F-Secure auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (18. April 2012)

Auch bei mir wurde von Norton blockiert:

Web Attack: Malicious Website Accessed 2.

Am 08.04.2012
Ein Eindringversuch von 46.37.181.178 wurde blockiert.
Netzwerkverkehr von acbbeejig.co.cc/gif/4.php entspricht der Signatur eines bekannten Angriffs.  Der Angriff wurde von \DEVICE\HARDDISKVOLUME7\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE verursacht.

Am 14.04.2012
Angreifender Computer: 46.37.181.178, 80
Netzwerkverkehr von acbbcdbfa.co.cc/gif/4.php entspricht der Signatur eines bekannten Angriffs.  Der Angriff wurde von \DEVICE\HARDDISKVOLUME7\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE verursacht.

Am 15.04.2012
Angreifender Computer: 46.37.181.178, 80
Netzwerkverkehr von acbbbfgii.co.cc/gif/4.php entspricht der Signatur eines bekannten Angriffs.  Der Angriff wurde von \DEVICE\HARDDISKVOLUME7\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE verursacht.


----------



## Kreon (18. April 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal als weiteres Tool die F-Secure rescue CD ausprobieren wollen, leider klappt beim booten des Programms das automatische Update nicht, weil keine I-Net verbindung gefunden wird (sowohl über WLan oder auch per Lan) und somit habe ich nur ne Version von 2011-12.
> Google hat mir bisher nicht weiter geholfen.


 
Interessanterweise trat der Fehler auf 2 völlig unterschiedlichen System bei mir auf, die jedoch beide am gl. Router hängen.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. April 2012)

@Sleipnir4
person:          Paul Lukashenko
address:         33/56 V Porika Str , Vinnitsa, Vn, 21030, Ua
phone:           +1 570 343 2200
fax-no:          +1 570 343 9533
46.37.181.178/46-37-181-178.static.hostnoc.net IP Address WHOIS | DomainTools.com


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Interessanterweise trat der Fehler auf 2 völlig unterschiedlichen System bei mir auf, die jedoch beide am gl. Router hängen.


Mehrere Möglichkeiten:

- LAN geht erst mit Treibern, und die sind da natürlich nicht dabei
- Du hast normalerweise feste IPs vergeben, der Router erwartet auch feste IPs. Diese festen IPs sind aber erst bei Windows aktiv, weil sie nur dort gespeichert sind
- Du gehst normalerweise in Windows per "verbinden mit..."-Verknüpfung oder einem Anbietertool online und hast die Zugangsdaten fürs Internet gar nicht im Router eingetragen
- andere, unbakannte Gründe...


----------



## Sleipnir4 (18. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Sleipnir4
> person:          Paul Lukashenko
> address:         33/56 V Porika Str , Vinnitsa, Vn, 21030, Ua
> phone:           +1 570 343 2200
> ...


 
Vielleicht sollte ich da mal anrufen 
Mich würde eigentlich nur interessieren, ob das nun der von pcgames war oder nicht.


----------



## Kreon (18. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mehrere Möglichkeiten:
> 
> - LAN geht erst mit Treibern, und die sind da natürlich nicht dabei
> - andere, unbakannte Gründe...


 
Ok, danke, die anderen Sachen kann ich ausschließen, dann scanne ich halt nur noch Malwaredaten, die schon mind. ein Viertel Jahr alt sind 
Ne mal im Ernst, muss ich mich dann wirklich mit der alten Version zufrieden geben? Das kann doch nicht sein.


----------



## PsyMagician (19. April 2012)

Hab grad Avira geupdatet und (vorerst) einen Schnellscan gestartet. Dabei wurde das 
*Erkennungsmuster des Exploits "exp/11-3544.EZ"* gefunden. 

Gefunden hat er es unter *"...\Anwendungsdaten\sun\java\deployment\cache\6.0\6fd4852955a6"*

Avira ist dieses Muster (erst) seit dem 17.04.2012 bekannt ( AVIRA Antivirus Solutions ).

Keine Ahnung ob das im Zusammenhang steht.

Ich werde jetzt erstmal weiter mit Spybot s&d scannen. Mal sehen was der so findet...

[Edit]
So, Spybot s&d hat nichts weiteres gefunden bis auf 2 verfolgende cookies und 46 Registry-einträge, welche die Babylon Bar für IE betreffen. (Hab das teil erstmal runtergehaun, weiss auch gar nicht wie sich das Teil installen konnte ^^) Aber das hat wohl kaum was mit dem Topic zu tun, denke ich.
[/Edit]


----------



## Kashrlyyk (19. April 2012)

Es wäre gut, wenn irgendwann mal bekannt gegeben wird, ob man weiß welche Malware es war. 

Malwarebytes und Spybot haben nichts gefunden und F-secure Rescue CD hat irgendetwas auf c:\recycle.bin\..... gefunden und umbenannt oder deinfiziert. Ob das stimmt kann ich nicht überprüfen.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (19. April 2012)

Hab heute endlich um 4.33h die Mail erhalten, die eigentlich spätestens vor zwei Wochen hätte kommen sollen. "Computec Newsletter - Hackerangriff auf unsere Seite...."

Bravo pcgames, fast drei Wochen nach dem angeblich ersten Angriff meldet ihr es endlich all euren angemeldeten Mitgliedern und könnt ihnen immer noch nicht mitteilen, nach was sie genau suchen sollten.


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2012)

Was natürlich jetzt irgendwie ganz fies ist ja das sich grade Steam verschluckt und auch wenn man das sicher eingerichtet hat dennoch erst mal einen schreck bekommt


----------



## Exar-K (19. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Was natürlich jetzt irgendwie ganz fies ist ja das sich grade Steam verschluckt und auch wenn man das sicher eingerichtet hat dennoch erst mal einen schreck bekommt


 Mit eingerichtetem Steam-Guard würdest du ja eine schicke Mail kriegen, wenn sich jemand in deinen Account einloggen will.


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Was natürlich jetzt irgendwie ganz fies ist ja das sich grade Steam verschluckt und auch wenn man das sicher eingerichtet hat dennoch erst mal einen schreck bekommt


Das ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem:
Steam Downtime Announcements - Page 28 - Steam Users' Forums

Letzter Beitrag in dem Link steht es.


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2012)

Klar würde ich ne Email bekommen und ich hab auch keine bekommen, aber so wenn man so grade hier aus dem Forum kommt und grade fix ein paar Zombies mit Erbesen bewerfen will und so diese Meldung kommt
Und nja, die Steamforen waren dann auch das erste wo ich mich dann vergewissert hab dass das auch Steam liegt#

Es ist halt irgendwo wie wenn einer Buh ruft und so ein Lacken übern Kopf hat


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Es ist halt irgendwo wie wenn einer Buh ruft und so ein Lacken übern Kopf hat


"Laken" meinst du, vermute ich mal. Ein Geist mit Lack überm Kopp fände ich jetzt nicht so schaurig.


----------



## Pegasuz (19. April 2012)

Also erstmal ein Hallo an alle, 
zum einen schreibe ich dies, da ich selber auch nun eben die Mail bekommen habe und zum anderen um mal auf so nache Kommentare zu reagieren.

Zum einen würde mich interessieren welcher Hack / Exploit / Trojaner etc. genuzt wurde. Auch wenn mein System sauber ist möchte ich doch gerne mehr informiert sein was das gesammt Gefahrenpotential angeht.

Und nun mal ein paar Fakten:

1.) Nicht jeder Hacker ist böse oder kriminell, es gibt Tausende die Weltweit jeden Tag sich genauso mit Hacks beschäftigen um eben Nutzer schützen zu können und das im professionellen Rahmen (Sicherheitsexperten/Penetrationstester) und Zehntausende die dies ebenfalls auch auf der Seite des Gesetzes im privaten Rahmen betreiben.

2.) Kriminalisieren der Tools oder das gesetzliche verbieten eben dieser Tools würde die in 1. genannten personen blind machen und euer Schutz würde noch schlechter ausfallen, beziehungsweise würde es jeden der sich mit Sicherheit in der IT beschäftigt oder als Penetrationstester arbeitet noch mehr in die kriminelle Ecke stellen.

3.) Jeder Antivirus ist nur so gut wie seine Heuristik und Datenbank und da jeden Tag ca 1000 - 2000 neue / umgeschriebene / oder veränderte Viren und Trojaner auftauchen ist das ein Rennen was nur selten gewonnen wird. De Fakto war jeder Virus oder TRojaner zuerst in freier Wildbahn bevor sich Antivirenhersteller darum bemühen konnten ihn abzuwehren.

4.) Leider wird in vielen Produktivsystemen immernoch veraltete Software eingesetzt da meist die Techniker die Veränderungen vornehmen wollen entweder zu kleine Zeitrahmen bekommen um Migrationen vorzunehmen oder der Kauf Neuer Lizenzen dem Unternehmen als zu Teuer erscheint. So sind immernoch sehr viele alte Firewall Systeme im einsatz die es besser nicht mehr wären.

5.) Jedes Unternehmen sollte in regelmässigen Abstönden Penetrationstester einsetzen um die eigene Sicherheit überprüfen zu lassen oder zumindestens nach umstellungen eben einen solchen beauftragen.

6.) Jeder der sich bedroht fühlt oder Angst um seine eigene Sicherheit hat. Es gibt nur einen guten Ratschlag, besorgt euch die Tools, lernt wie sie funktionieren, baut euch zuhause ein Netzwerk (Lab) und versucht den Rechner selber zu hacken den ihr schützen wollt. Euch wird auffallen das ihr selber noch sehr viel an Eurer eigenen Sicherheit feilen könnt.

7.) Heuristik und Datenbanken können nur so gut sein wie Die Leute die sie umsetzen oder erstellen, offt wird von einem Virus oder Trojaner nur ein Hash-Wert erstellt der dann abgeglichen wird. Wird der Virus oder Trojaner nur ein wenig verändert stimmen die Hash-Werte schon nicht mehr und euer Antivirus, sei es nun ein gekaufter oder kostenloser ist wieder blind.

So das nun mal von mir, Rege Antoten in konstruktiver Form sind erwünscht. Wenn ihr Flamen wollt sucht euch ein anderes Forum in dem ihr dies tun könnt etc.. Der Text von mir ist als gemeinfrei zu betrachten und DARF verwendet werden egal WO, sofern er nicht VERÄNDERT wird.

Cheerio

Micha


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

Pegasuz schrieb:


> 6.) Jeder der sich bedroht fühlt oder Angst um seine eigene Sicherheit hat. Es gibt nur einen guten Ratschlag, besorgt euch die Tools, lernt wie sie funktionieren, baut euch zuhause ein Netzwerk (Lab) und versucht den Rechner selber zu hacken den ihr schützen wollt. Euch wird auffallen das ihr selber noch sehr viel an Eurer eigenen Sicherheit feilen könnt.


Deine Tipps und Ratschläge in Ehren, aber das ist ja nun wirklich nichts für den "Normal-User".


----------



## Pegasuz (19. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Deine Tipps und Ratschläge in Ehren, aber das ist ja nun wirklich nichts für den "Normal-User".



Nun Meine Meinung ist das jeder mal wieder mehr eigenverantowrtung zeigen sollte und sich eben nicht blind auf gegebene Systeme verlassen sollte. Auch dem "Normal-User" ist angeraten sich eben damit zu beschäftigen wie man sich wirklcih schützen kann. Wenn ich mich nur auf gegebene Software verlasse aber nicht die geschehnisse dahinter verstehe bin ich hilflos und der Gnade derer ausgeliefert die etwas davon verstehen. Ok mein Ratschlag ist vieleicht schon etwas zu weit in diese Richtung aber jedem sollte es am Herzen liegen die Technik zu verstehen die er nuzt, sei das nun ein Raenmäher, ein Messer oder eben halt ein Computer oder was auch immer.

Ok. vieleicht bin ich auch einfach nur ein Dinosaurier, keine Ahnung, meinen ersten Rechner hatte ich 1980 in den Fingern


----------



## ChristianKnacki (19. April 2012)

Ich habe nun auch alles gescannt mit avast, spybot s&d, Malewarebytes, und der Rescue-CD von Kaspersky. Bei allen wurde nix gefunden, außer verfolgende Cookies, die man ja überall sich einsammelt. Und trotzdem bleibt dieses verschi**ene Gefühl, dass vielleicht doch noch etwas im System ist, was da nicht hingehört.
Aber um da wohl ganz sicher zu gehen, bleibt da nur eines: Format C: 
die sicherste Variante um ein sauberes System wieder zu erlangen. Wichtige Daten extern vorher speichern/absichern und dann plattmachen. OS neu aufspielen, aktuellen Virenscanner und Firewall drauf und danach die gesicherten Daten auf dem externen Speicher überprüfen. Dauert zwar mal 2-3 Stunden, aber dafür hat man dann Gewissheit das wieder alles in Ordnung ist.

Und jetzt ein Wort zur Redaktion: Es ist mehr als nur schändlich, dass ihr uns, euere User, so lange uninformiert gelassen habt. Wer weiß wieviele jetzt erst feststellen konnten, dass irgendwas faul ist, weil ihre Passwörter mitgeloggt wurden. Ich habe erst heute früh eine Mail bezüglich des Problemes bzw Vorfalls von Computec erhalten, obwohl das Problem wesentlich länger schon bekannt ist.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (19. April 2012)

"Mein Virenscanner hat nichts gefunden bzw. Infizierungen entfernt, ist mein System nun sicher?
Ja, aktuelle Virenscanner sollten die Bedrohung entfernt haben. Passwörter sollten aber zur Sicherheit trotzdem geändert werden."

Ich muss offen gestanden sagen, dass es mir nicht in den Kopf will, wie leichtfertig die Zuständigen Admins mit dem Thema umgehen, bzw. wie scheissegal ihnen die User hier sind.

Wenn ich eine so klare Aussage machen kann wie "Ja, aktuelle Virenscanner sollten die Bedrohung entfernt haben", dann muss ich auch wissen, was genau den Angriff verursacht hat. Das bedeutet, man könnte den Usern wenn man denn wollte auch mitteilen, was die Antivirensoftware finden sollte.

Aber ausser Herr Jeromin mit seinen hohlen, nichts bringenden Aussagen lässt sich niemand hier blicken.


----------



## onewinged-angel (19. April 2012)

Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass mein System clean ist, wenn weder Avast noch hijackthis was findet?


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. April 2012)

Alter Falter, was geht denn hier ab? : http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-zu-pcgames-de/8030929-sammelthread-accountloeschung.html

Ich kann ja nachvollziehen, dass die Leute verärgert und frustriert sind, ein mulmiges Gefühl haben, das hat wohl jeder, aber ist das nicht stark übertrieben? Man sollte auch erst mal ruhig bleiben, mit den gängigsten Antivirenprogramme alles durchchecken und nicht gleich komplett durchdrehen. Panikattacken helfen niemandem


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Alter Falter, was geht denn hier ab? : http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-zu-pcgames-de/8030929-sammelthread-accountloeschung.html


Hab ich auch schon drüber geschmunzelt. Der Zusammenhang ist unverkennbar. 

Aber meistens sind es auch Accounts die nie wirklich aktiv waren. So wie einer auch geschrieben hat: Die sind teilweise erst durch die Email darauf aufmerksam geworden, dass sie überhaupt  noch einen Account hier haben.

So wird mal nen bisschen "aufgeräumt" bei den Account-Leichen.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (19. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Alter Falter, was geht denn hier ab? : http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-zu-pcgames-de/8030929-sammelthread-accountloeschung.html
> 
> Ich kann ja nachvollziehen, dass die Leute verärgert und frustriert sind, ein mulmiges Gefühl haben, das hat wohl jeder, aber ist das nicht stark übertrieben? Man sollte auch erst mal ruhig bleiben, mit den gängigsten Antivirenprogramme alles durchchecken und nicht gleich komplett durchdrehen. Panikattacken helfen niemandem



Wie bereits mehrfach hier geschrieben (er)warten die Leute hier auf Antworten und und bekommen keine, weil sich scheinbar niemand dafür zuständig sieht.

Die Warnmeldung ist erst heute morgen per mail eingetroffen, obwohl die Situation schon seit mindestens Montag bekannt war.

Mein Antivirus hat etwas gefunden, ich hab es hier gepostet und wollte wissen, ob das das Zeug von pcgames ist - keine Antwort.

Wenn niemand im Stande ist, bis heute abend eine ordentliche Erklärung zu liefern, bin ich ebenfalls das letzte mal hier gewesen.


----------



## TheIPadGamer (19. April 2012)

Scheiße. Habe den Virus mit Malewarebytes gefunden und ihn sofort gelöscht. Nun ist mein Pc aber extrem langsam. Wie kann das sein? Danke im Vorraus für eine Antwort.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (19. April 2012)

Die / Der Administrator liest durchaus diese Fragen / Stellungnahmen hier.

Ich habe nämlich gerade eine Verwarnung bekommen.


----------



## Rabowke (19. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Die / Der Administrator liest durchaus diese Fragen / Stellungnahmen hier.
> Ich habe nämlich gerade eine Verwarnung bekommen.


Mal davon ab, dass man selbst in solchen Fällen durchaus auf seine Wortwahl achten sollte, ist 'hohle Kommentare' nicht wirklich förderlich.

Hattest du Falk oder einen anderen ltd. Redakteur angeschrieben? Bei der Masse an Beiträgen ist der direkte Kontakt deutlich klüger und zur Not auch die "Melde"-Funktion von Beiträgen, so geht nämlich dein Beitrag garantiert nicht unter.

Allerdings sollte man dies mit Bedacht benutzen ...


----------



## Ichhier (19. April 2012)

Also, ich habe mit Avira, Malwarebytes und hijackthis wohl nichts wesentliches gefunden, nun ist noch SB SD dran. Ich bitte darum, baldmöglichst den genauen Namen der Malware zu nennen, damit sicher ist, um was es sich handelt und dass sie mit diesen Virenscannern hatte gefunden werden müssen - ansonsten würde es für mich wirklich keinen Sinn machen, diese Seite noch weiter zu besuchen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. April 2012)

Ich würde auch tippen, dass die Verantwortlichen sicher selbst noch dabei sind, alles zu regeln. Da muss man ja auch sicher die Polizei zu Rate ziehen, Anzeige erstatten, die ganzen "Sicherheitslöcher" stopfen, schauen das der ganze Laden wieder ordentlich läuft. Vielleicht hat man da einfach noch nicht die Zeit, auf alle Fragen zu antworten  Die machen das sicher nicht böswillig.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (19. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, dass man selbst in solchen Fällen durchaus auf seine Wortwahl achten sollte, ist 'hohle Kommentare' nicht wirklich förderlich.



Sicherlich nicht, aber gelesen hat es offensichtlich die Person, die hier Fragen beantworten sollte.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Hattest du Falk oder einen anderen ltd. Redakteur angeschrieben? Bei der Masse an Beiträgen ist der direkte Kontakt deutlich klüger



Ich habe dem nicht namentlich genannten Admin zurückgeschrieben.
Den Threat gibt es doch extra dafür um Fragen stellen zu können. Der Admin hat sich die Mühe gemacht, meinen Beitrag bis zum Ende durchzulesen (denn das mit den hohlen Kommentaren stand am Ende) aber die Frage um zu findende Datei(en) wurde nicht beantwortet.

Wohl aber hat er die Zeit gefunden, mir einen netten Text zu schreiben und mir mein Fehlverhalten aufzuzeigen.

Dabei will ich nur eines wissen, nämlich wie die Dateien, die mein Antivirus finden sollte, heissen und wenn sie es nicht wissen, möchte ich wissen, dass sie es nicht wissen und wann sie es wissen könnten.

Aber die Aussage, dass aktuelle Antivirenprogramme die Angreifer entdeckt haben sollten, deutet darauf hin, dass die Admins wissen, um was es sich dabei gehandelt hat.


----------



## MothersPride (19. April 2012)

Da wirds ne Nachrichtenspeere von der Rechtsabteilung geben. Computec hat ja schon zugegeben das die Server die Malware mit wissen von Computec verbreitet haben, über Tage. Wenn man jetzt noch gezielt danach suchen könnte hätte die Rechtsabteilung wieder was zu tun.

Denen waren/sind die Werbeeinnahmen schlicht wichtiger als die User.


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum immer noch immer wieder nach dem Namen der Malware gefragt wird - es wurde doch nun gesagt, dass eine aktuelle Virensoftware den Schädling findet - da isses doch egal, wie der heißt - wenn er drauf ist, wird er gefunden ^^ Oder geht es darum, dass der ein oder andere schon voller Vorfreude hofft, genau diesen Schädling zu finden, um dann meckern zu dürfen?


@MothersPride: hast Du eine Quelle dafür, dass computec zugegeben hat, die Malware bewusst weiterverbreiten zu lassen?


----------



## Mothman (19. April 2012)

Vor allem bringt es rein garnichts mit Mutmaßungen, Drohungen und Beleidigungen um sich zu werfen. 
Sobald es Erkenntnisse gibt, wird es sicher auch ein Statement geben. 

Das Wichtigste ist jetzt erstmal die Problemlösung und nicht die Beantwortung von Detail-Fragen Einzelner. Dafür kann man doch auch mal Verständnis haben. 

Man ignoriert euch nicht aus Boshaftigkeit, sondern weil man im Moment sicher an viel zu vielen Fronten zu kämpfen hat.


----------



## -mic- (19. April 2012)

Genau wenn du krank bist und zum arzt gehst willst du ja auch nicht wissen was du hast - du nimmst einfach Antibiotika und - naja wird schon gutgehen. Sich Community Officer zu nennen und solch eine Inkompetenz an den Tag legen ... spricht Bände.


Es ist von entscheidener Wichtigkeit den Namen des Schädling zu kennen - schliesslich kann sich ja auch noch was anderes auf dem PC rumtreiben. Die Leute so im Regen stehen zu lassen nachdem man solchen Mist gebaut hat - ist einfach nur arm.


----------



## Rabowke (19. April 2012)

-mic- schrieb:


> Genau wenn du krank bist und zum arzt gehst willst du ja auch nicht wissen was du hast - du nimmst einfach Antibiotika und - naja wird schon gutgehen. Sich Community Officer zu nennen und solch eine Inkompetenz an den Tag legen ... spricht Bände.


Nun schalt mal ein Gang runter ... Herb hat in einem normalen Tonfall gefragt, warum man den Namen wissen will. Also kann man ihm auch eine normale Antwort geben. 

Ich hab sehr viel weiter vorne auch gleich nach dem Namen gefragt, genau aus dem von dir genannten Grund: man kann per Hand überprüfen ob die eigene AV Software in der Lage ist den Schädling zu finden. Wenn ja, sehe ich z.B. keinen Grund hier panisch div. Live CDs zu laden, zu brennen und über Stunden sein PC zu scannen.

Normale Frage ... normale Antwort. Ist das so schwer?


----------



## Ichhier (19. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum immer noch immer wieder nach dem Namen der Malware gefragt wird - es wurde doch nun gesagt, dass eine aktuelle Virensoftware den Schädling findet - da isses doch egal, wie der heißt - wenn er drauf ist, wird er gefunden ^^ Oder geht es darum, dass der ein oder andere schon voller Vorfreude hofft, genau diesen Schädling zu finden, um dann meckern zu dürfen?



Mit Deinem letzten Satz habt ihr hier sicher keine neuen User gewonnen. Fehler zu machen ist menschlich, ich will einfach selber den Namen wissen, damit ich selber nachprüfen kann, ob das auch wirklich gefunden hätte werden können. Worauf ich keine Lust habe ist einfach, dass da ein Virus, der nicht entdeckt werden kann, hier rumwerkelt und ich den nicht bemerke. Von mir aus könnte es sogar ein Virus sein, der sich erst später aktiviert, sofern das dann direkt vom Guard angezeigt wird, weiß ich ja Bescheid. So weiß ich nur, dass es einen Virus gibt, der angeblich gefunden werden sollte, aber den Namen möchte man doch nicht nennen.



Mothman schrieb:


> Vor allem bringt es rein garnichts mit Mutmaßungen, Drohungen und Beleidigungen um sich zu werfen.
> Sobald es Erkenntnisse gibt, wird es sicher auch ein Statement geben.



Und mit Unterstellungen auf die User loszugehen, wie es Dein Kollege macht, ist besser? Am Besten gleich den Account löschen lassen und nicht vorher um Aufklärung bitten wäre euch wohl lieber? Ich verstehe es echt nicht.



Mothman schrieb:


> Das Wichtigste ist jetzt erstmal die Problemlösung und nicht die Beantwortung von Detail-Fragen Einzelner. Dafür kann man doch auch mal Verständnis haben.



Es sind ja immer meist Fragen, die eine Vielzahl der User interessieren.

@Rabowke
Normaler Tonfall also. Haha, dann herrscht hier aber kein guter Ton.


----------



## Administrator (19. April 2012)

Kurz zum Thema, warum kein Malware-Name genannt wird: das würde die User in Sicherheit wiegen, die genau diese nicht finden bei sich oder genau diese bereits entfernt haben. Außerdem kann es sein (wie im Artikel geschrieben), dass Malware auch noch weitere Sachen nachlädt, komplett an den Servern, über die es ursprünglich kam, vorbei. 

Beispiel:
Es wird veröffentlicht, dass Malware XYZ verteilt wurde. Morgen ist dein System mit Malware 123 infiziert ist (egal von wo), du hast dich aber drauf verlassen, das System sei sicher, weil XYZ nicht gefunden wurde (oder sogar entfernt wurde). Damit ist auch niemandem geholfen. (Ich hoffe, es ist klar geworden, was das Problem daran ist).

Es geht ja darum, dass die Systeme der User möglichst virenfrei sind, unabhängig davon wo man sich den Virus eingefangen hat.


----------



## Ichhier (19. April 2012)

Kann man denn davon ausgehen, dass das System sicher ist, wenn Antivir, Malwarebytes (free beide) und Spybot nichts gefunden haben?

Was mich eben interessiert ist, ob ich jetzt noch weiter kucken muss, oder ob der Scanner sowieso anschlagen würde, wenn da noch etwas wäre/kommen würde.


----------



## MisterSmith (19. April 2012)

Administrator schrieb:


> Kurz zum Thema, warum kein Malware-Name genannt wird: das würde die User in Sicherheit wiegen, die genau diese nicht finden bei sich oder genau diese bereits entfernt haben.


 Lieber trügerische Sicherheit, als hilflose Panik. 

Nein, aber ich bin ganz klar dafür dass der Name des Virus genannt wird, es macht bezüglich meines Vorgehens keinen Unterschied ob ich weiß, dass dieser möglicherweise gelöscht wurde, da ich so oder so nicht mein System mit weiteren AV-Programmen scannen werde.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (19. April 2012)

Administrator schrieb:


> Kurz zum Thema, warum kein Malware-Name genannt wird: das würde die User in Sicherheit wiegen, die genau diese nicht finden bei sich oder genau diese bereits entfernt haben. Außerdem kann es sein (wie im Artikel geschrieben), dass Malware auch noch weitere Sachen nachlädt, komplett an den Servern, über die es ursprünglich kam, vorbei.



Was hat dann Punkt 11 in eurer FAQ zu suchen?
"Mein Virenscanner hat nichts gefunden bzw. Infizierungen entfernt, ist mein System nun sicher? ***NEU***
*Ja*, aktuelle Virenscanner sollten die Bedrohung entfernt haben."

Müsstet ihr nicht eher Antworten "keine Ahnung, wirklich absolut kein Ahnung, da Malware evtl. von externen Servern nachgeladen werden konnte"


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun schalt mal ein Gang runter ... Herb hat in einem normalen Tonfall gefragt, warum man den Namen wissen will. Also kann man ihm auch eine normale Antwort geben.
> 
> Ich hab sehr viel weiter vorne auch gleich nach dem Namen gefragt, genau aus dem von dir genannten Grund: man kann per Hand überprüfen ob die eigene AV Software in der Lage ist den Schädling zu finden. Wenn ja, sehe ich z.B. keinen Grund hier panisch div. Live CDs zu laden, zu brennen und über Stunden sein PC zu scannen.
> 
> Normale Frage ... normale Antwort. Ist das so schwer?


 ja eben, weil inzwischen ja bekannt ist, dass die Virenscanner den Schädling finden, ist es nicht mehr relevant, den genauen Namen zu kennen. Vor 2-3 Tagen war das noch nicht klar, DA isses natürlich dann gut zu wissen, wie der heißt.

Mit der Nennung des Namens würde sich computech allerdings vielleicht sogar einen Gefallen tun, denn dann würden nicht die User, die eine Warnung von ihrem Scanner aus einem völlig anderen Grund erhalten haben, glauben, dass sie sich hier was eingefangen haben. Viele Warnungen sind nämlich auch nur "zur Sicherheit", in Wahrheit steckt dann ein harmloses Srkipt dahinter, das nur rein technisch gesehen "bösen" Skripten ähnelt, so dass eine Warnung erfolgt.


----------



## MothersPride (19. April 2012)

Das steht ganz oben:

"Es erfolgte in den letzten Tagen ein Hacker-Angriff auf unsere Seiten, den wir in Zusammenarbeit mit einem externen IT-Sicherheitsexperten vollständig analysiert haben. Als sofortige Gegenmaßnahme wurden zuerst die Downloads deaktiviert und entdeckte Lücken im System geschlossen"

Das sagt mir durchaus das für eine gewisse Zeit (Tage) bis die entdeckten Lücken geschlossen, die Malware weg war, das zeug verteilt wurde und das ganz sicher nicht nur per Download.

Aber was solls muss ich mir wieder nen neues passwort merken.


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2012)

MothersPride schrieb:


> Das steht ganz oben:
> 
> "Es erfolgte in den letzten Tagen ein Hacker-Angriff auf unsere Seiten, den wir in Zusammenarbeit mit einem externen IT-Sicherheitsexperten vollständig analysiert haben. Als sofortige Gegenmaßnahme wurden zuerst die Downloads deaktiviert und entdeckte Lücken im System geschlossen"
> 
> Das sagt mir durchaus das für eine gewisse Zeit (Tage) bis die entdeckten Lücken geschlossen, die Malware weg war, das zeug verteilt wurde und das ganz sicher nicht nur per Download.


 Das ist aber eine extrem eigene Interpration der Sache, wenn Du daraus dann schließt, dass über Tage hinweg wissentlich Malware verteilt wurde ^^ Ich interpretiere das so: es wurde ein Angriff bemerkt, dann begann man eine Analyse - vorsichtshalber wurden in dem Moment schon sofort alle Downloads gesperrt, da man vermutete, dass vielleicht der ein oder andere Download durch einen Virus ersetzt wurde. Und eine entdeckte Lücke wurde auch jeweils sofort gesperrt. Im Laufe der Analyse (oder auch schon als erstes) bemerkte man, dass auch Malware verteilt worden sein könnte.

Du scheinst es so zu interpretieren: man bemerkte einen Angriff UND merkte, dass Malware verteilt wurde, analysierte trotzdem in aller seelenruhe einige Tage und hat erst DANN Downloads gesperrt und Lücken gestopft. Das wird aber mit Sicherheit nicht so gewesen sein.


Was gegen Deine These spricht ist, dass ich hier bewusst nur sehr wenige User gesehen habe, die "irgendwas" auf ihrem PC gefunden haben, und da ist nicht mal sicher, ob das eindeutig von hier aus kam und ob es überhaupt etwas wirklich kritisches war. Die Heuristik von Virentool schlägt ja manchmal lieber einmal unnötig als als einmal zu wenig. Auch hab ich noch keinen einzigen User hier gesehen, der sogar über "geklaute" Konten durch einen Keylogger oder so was klagte. Dazu sind hier aber etliche User, die oft hier unterwegs sind und sich nichts eingefangen haben.

Natürlich könnten Betroffene einen "Angriff" evlt. auch erst in 1-2 Wochen bemerken. Ausschließen will ich das nicht.


----------



## Briareos (19. April 2012)

Dum1Dum schrieb:


> Im Chip-Forum gibt es einen guten Thread, was bei einer Infektion zu tun ist: Erste Hilfe bei Infektionen (Viren, Würmer, ...) - Forum - CHIP Online. Ich empfehle jedem, dessen Scanner etwas finden, diese Anweisungen zu befolgen.


Danke für den Thread, der ist gleich in die Bookmarkliste gewandert.



Pegasuz schrieb:


> Auch dem "Normal-User" ist angeraten sich eben damit zu beschäftigen wie man sich wirklcih schützen kann.
> [..]
> aber jedem sollte es am Herzen liegen die Technik zu verstehen die er nuzt, sei das nun ein Raenmäher, ein Messer oder eben halt ein Computer oder was auch immer.


So ist es. 



Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Dabei will ich nur eines wissen, nämlich wie die Dateien, die mein Antivirus finden sollte, heissen und wenn sie es nicht wissen, möchte ich wissen, dass sie es nicht wissen und wann sie es wissen könnten.
> 
> Aber die Aussage, dass aktuelle Antivirenprogramme die Angreifer entdeckt haben sollten, deutet darauf hin, dass die Admins wissen, um was es sich dabei gehandelt hat.


 Wenn ein Schädling länger als drei Tage im Umlauf ist, ist jedes halbwegs vernünftige AV-Programm mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit in der Lage diesen aufzuspüren. Von daher ist meine Vermutung bzgl. der Aussage in den FAQs einfach, dass der Schädling einfach schon lange genug im Umlauf ist und man ohne Kenntniss der genauen Bezeichnung davon ausgehen kann, dass er gefunden wird.


----------



## GarbagemanScene (19. April 2012)

"Hallo!
Es scheint als würden Sie sich mit einem neuen Browser oder Computer einloggen. Vielleicht ist das letzte Mal auch nur etwas her."

Steamnachricht.

Kann es sein, dass der Steam Acc jetzt weg ist?


----------



## Administrator (19. April 2012)

GarbagemanScene schrieb:


> "Hallo!
> Es scheint als würden Sie sich mit einem neuen Browser oder Computer einloggen. Vielleicht ist das letzte Mal auch nur etwas her."
> 
> Steamnachricht.
> ...


 
Mit Steam gibt es wohl gerade unabhängig Probleme, siehe entsprechende News:

Steam: Login-Probleme in Deutschland - Server sind nicht erreichbar, Offline-Modus nicht verfügbar


----------



## MisterSmith (19. April 2012)

@Herb
In der Überschrift steht aber ganz klar und unmissverständlich.


> Hacker-Angriff auf unsere Seiten: *Malware verteilt*, Zugriff auf Daten


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2012)

GarbagemanScene schrieb:


> "Hallo!
> Es scheint als würden Sie sich mit einem neuen Browser oder Computer einloggen. Vielleicht ist das letzte Mal auch nur etwas her."
> 
> Steamnachricht.
> ...


 
Ich würde in dem Fall einfach mal bei Steam auf "Passwort vergessen" gehen und ein neues Passwort bzw Sicherheitscode anfordern und dann selber ein neues Passwort aktivieren - das geht alles mit dem Steam-LogIn-Tool, nur den Sicherheitscode kriegst Du halt per mail. Wenn das alles klappt, wurde dein Account nicht irgendwie "gehackt"

Steam hat derzeit eh Probleme, aber neues Passwort anfordern klappt.

Oder hast Du vlt. nur irgendwas neues installiert, vor allem neue Hardware?


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> @Herb
> In der Überschrift steht aber ganz klar und unmissverständlich.


 
ja und? Hab ich was anderes behauptet? ^^ Es ging nur darum, dass MothersPride meinte, computech habe WISSENTLICH das Verteilen von Malware weiter laufen lassen, also quasi erstmal in Ruhe analysiert ohne was zu sperren, obwohl schon eine Malware entdeckt wurde. Und das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## MisterSmith (19. April 2012)

@Herb
EDIT: Quatsch, hatte ich missverstanden, sorry.


----------



## socker-opa (19. April 2012)

Ich habe Bit Defender Total Security 2012 auf mein rechner & habe einen tief viren scan durchgefuhrt. Nichts nada war gefunden. Auch die root & registery gescannt, nichts.

Bedeutet das ich auch trotztdem irgendwie infectziert bin? Ich meine nicht, nur Mann kann wirklich nicht sicher genug sein heute in der virtuale welt, oder?

Mensch Mensch, wie konnte denn sowas passiern Liebe PC Games??? Und wieso erst jetzt das alles veroffentlichen statt vorletzte Wochenende als es angefangen hat. Was haben sie denn für ein Schutz Program am laufen das sowas passiern konnen, wird ich gern wissen.

Die nächstenmal wenn ich hier rein kommen bevor ich was tue, wird ich ein scan durchfuhren um sicher zu sein das ich keine Böse Überraschung erleben musse. Gut das mein Nachbar nicht nur ein guten Kumpel ist, er ist auch ein IT spezi. Er weiss wie sowas geht & hat die notige Werkzeuge dafur.............hoffe ich. Er hat sonst meist alles oder weiss wie er dran kommt.

Noch was an alle das keine haben. Es ist das Geld wert ein Bezahlte Viren Schutzt & Firewall zu holen. zb  Bit Defender, Kasperski. Die bieten wenigstens ein einigermassen sorgen lose surfen usw. Nichts ist sicher in der Virtual Welt heute zu Tag & wird auch nie sein.


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2012)

socker-opa schrieb:


> Ich habe Bit Defender Total Security 2012 auf mein rechner & habe einen tief viren scan durchgefuhrt. Nichts nada war gefunden. Auch die root & registery gescannt, nichts.
> 
> Bedeutet das ich auch trotztdem irgendwie infectziert bin? Ich meine nicht, nur Mann kann wirklich nicht sicher genug sein heute in der virtuale welt, oder?


 nein, 100% sicher kannst Du nie sein - genau wie in der "realen Welt", auch da kann Dir einer vor der Bank eins auf die Rübe hauen und mit deinem Geld abhauen oder so was   aber wenn Du keine Meldung hast, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, dass nichts passiert ist. Halt ein Auge bei den Sachen auf, die Dir wichtig sind. zB wäre der Klau meines Passwortes für das chefkoch-Forum kein Problem für mich, mein Steampasswort aber sehr wohl... 





> Mensch Mensch, wie konnte denn sowas passiern Liebe PC Games??? Und wieso erst jetzt das alles veroffentlichen statt vorletzte Wochenende als es angefangen hat. Was haben sie denn für ein Schutz Program am laufen das sowas passiern konnen, wird ich gern wissen.


 Also, wenn jede Seite sofort melden würde, DASS es einen Angriff gab, hättest Du alle 2 Tage Warnmeldungen im ganzen Web...  es wird mit Sicherheit so gewesen sein, dass man es meldete, sobald man einen erfolgreichen weitergehenden Angriff bemerkt hat. Dass es schon am vorletzten Wochenende so einen erfolgreichen Angriff gab heißt ja auch nicht, dass man es auch da schon in diesem Ausmaß bemerkt hat - ansonsten wäre es natürlich nötig gewesen, schon früher zu warnen.


----------



## MisterSmith (19. April 2012)

socker-opa schrieb:


> Was haben sie denn für ein Schutz Program am laufen das sowas passiern konnen, wird ich gern wissen.


 Falls du englisch verstehst, lies dir am besten diesen Artikel durch. 
The Boy Who Stole Half-Life 2 Article • Page 1 • Articles • Eurogamer.net


----------



## Kreon (19. April 2012)

Mit Avira habe ich einige Warnungen erhalten (versteckte Ordner / gepackte Dateien). Mit Microsoft Sec Essentials wurde überhaupt nichts gefunden, auch keine versteckten Dateien / Warnungen. Ist MSE schlechter, muss ich mir Gedanken machen, wenn ich jetzt nur noch MSE verwende?


----------



## The_Final (19. April 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Mit Avira habe ich einige Warnungen erhalten (versteckte Ordner / gepackte Dateien). Mit Microsoft Sec Essentials wurde überhaupt nichts gefunden, auch keine versteckten Dateien / Warnungen. Ist MSE schlechter, muss ich mir Gedanken machen, wenn ich jetzt nur noch MSE verwende?


 Sind es zufällig 64 versteckte Objekte? Wenn ja, musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, das ist ein Bug von Avira; Update-Dateien vom letzten Windows Patch Day werden als potenziell gefährliche versteckte Objekte erkannt. Hier ein entsprechender Thread aus dem Avira-Forum.


----------



## Kreon (19. April 2012)

Ja, es sind genau 64 Dateien, leider bricht der Scan nachdem diese erkannt worden sind ab mit der Meldung: ich solle mit der rescue CD booten und von dort aus scannen. --> das habe ich dann gemacht, aber 
1. lässt sich die live CD nicht updaten
2. wurden auch dann noch versteckte und gezippte Dateien gefunden, die ich kenne, bzw. von denen ich weiß, dass es sich nicht um einen Virus handeln kann


----------



## TheSmacker (20. April 2012)

Wenn schon ein solcher Fauxpax passieren konnte wäre es sehr hilfreich, wenn eine genaue Beschreibung der Quelle der Schadsoftware hier erfolgen könnte!

D. h. Durch welchen Teil der Website erfolgte die Infektion? Das würde die Einschätzung, ob das eigene System betroffen sein kann, stark vereinfachen.

Diverse Überprüfungen meines Systems haben keine Probleme festgestellt.
Die Seite pcgames.de war lediglich als Tab in Firefox geöffnet, es wurden keine Klicks darauf ausgeführt in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Salzi04 (20. April 2012)

Also hier noch eine Frage die ich ziemlich wichtig finde und leider nirgends eine Antwort finde!
*Waren die Passwörter gehashed gespeichert oder als Klartext oder in welcher Form??*

Und fürs nächste Mal, wenn das Passwort mit einem zusätzlichen zufälligen public String gehashed wird, sind auch die Billigpasswörter (passwort,123, abc, etc...) der User hier sicher, weil dann die ganzen Rainbow- Tabellen für normale Hash Rückwärtsanfragen gar nichts mehr bringen!


----------



## Rabowke (20. April 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Mit Avira habe ich einige Warnungen erhalten (versteckte Ordner / gepackte Dateien). Mit Microsoft Sec Essentials wurde überhaupt nichts gefunden, auch keine versteckten Dateien / Warnungen. Ist MSE schlechter, muss ich mir Gedanken machen, wenn ich jetzt nur noch MSE verwende?


MSE hat IMO in den Tests gut abgeschnitten, aber man sollte sich in Klaren sein das MSE für MS eben ein "Boni" für Windows Kunden ist, ein kleiner Randbereich ... bei Firmen, die von den Verkauf der Sicherheitssoftware leben, wie z.B. Kaspersky, werden ihre Software und Virendefinition mehr als aktuell halten und pflegen.

Gefühlt kommt alle zwei Stunden eine neue Virendefinition.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (20. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn jede Seite sofort melden würde, DASS es einen Angriff gab, hättest Du alle 2 Tage Warnmeldungen im ganzen Web...  es wird mit Sicherheit so gewesen sein, dass man es meldete, sobald man einen erfolgreichen weitergehenden Angriff bemerkt hat. Dass es schon am vorletzten Wochenende so einen erfolgreichen Angriff gab heißt ja auch nicht, dass man es auch da schon in diesem Ausmaß bemerkt hat - ansonsten wäre es natürlich nötig gewesen, schon früher zu warnen.



Ich denke es interessiert hier absolut niemanden, wie es mit "Sicherheit gewesen sein könnte".
Die Leute wollen wissen was los war oder immernoch ist und das natürlich von jemandem, der auch einen Überblick darüber hatte.


----------



## toxin (20. April 2012)

Salzi04 schrieb:


> Also hier noch eine Frage die ich ziemlich wichtig finde und leider nirgends eine Antwort finde!
> *Waren die Passwörter gehashed gespeichert oder als Klartext oder in welcher Form??*
> 
> Und fürs nächste Mal, wenn das Passwort mit einem zusätzlichen zufälligen public String gehashed wird, sind auch die Billigpasswörter (passwort,123, abc, etc...) der User hier sicher, weil dann die ganzen Rainbow- Tabellen für normale Hash Rückwärtsanfragen gar nichts mehr bringen!


 
Niemand(ok ja es gibt sie immermal die Ausnahmen z.B. Pidgin  ) speichert Passwörter im Klartext ab. Logischerweise wurden also die Hashes (mit Salt nehme ich an) gespeichert. Aber das ist auch völlig egal. Es geht ja darum, dass Keylogger verteilt wurden und das ist der Grund warum man sein Passwort ändern sollte. Da hilft dir das beste Passwort nichts. Aber sehr nett von dir, dass du den Admins erklärst wie man seine Arbeit richtig macht.


----------



## Salzi04 (20. April 2012)

toxin schrieb:


> Aber sehr nett von dir, dass du den Admins erklärst wie man seine Arbeit richtig macht.



Das war keinesfalls belehrend, nur hab ich die Frage auch auf pcghw schon öfter gelesen und nie eine offizielle antwort gefunden.... deshalb war es für mich (und eigentlich auch viele andere) wichtig einzuschätzen wie die lage ist, da mein System nach den letzten Tests keine logger etc gefunden hat, ich mich länger nicht mehr eingeloggt hatte und auch in der betagten Zeit meines Wissens nicht auf den Seiten war - und vor allem gar nicht mehr das Passwort von hier wusste, somit auch nicht welches betroffen war


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> MSE hat IMO in den Tests gut abgeschnitten, aber man sollte sich in Klaren sein das MSE für MS eben ein "Boni" für Windows Kunden ist, ein kleiner Randbereich ... bei Firmen, die von den Verkauf der Sicherheitssoftware leben, wie z.B. Kaspersky, werden ihre Software und Virendefinition mehr als aktuell halten und pflegen.
> 
> Gefühlt kommt alle zwei Stunden eine neue Virendefinition.



Ohne jetzt Werbung dafür machen zu wollen. Kaspersky ist eh super. Seitdem ich mir das jedes Jahr kaufe, hatte ich nie wieder Probleme mit irgendwelchen Viren. Und das tolle dabei ist ja auch...erscheint in der Lizenzeit eine neue Version, z.b. bald Kaspersky 2013, kann man seinen Key, so lange er noch gültig ist, auch mit der neuen Version dann nutzen


----------



## Exar-K (20. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt Werbung dafür machen zu wollen. Kaspersky ist eh super. Seitdem ich mir das jedes Jahr kaufe, hatte ich nie wieder Probleme mit irgendwelchen Viren. Und das tolle dabei ist ja auch...erscheint in der Lizenzeit eine neue Version, z.b. bald Kaspersky 2013, kann man seinen Key, so lange er noch gültig ist, auch mit der neuen Version dann nutzen


 Kaufst du denn immer die Ladenversion von Kaspersky mit Verpackung, oder lädst du das Programm von deren Seite runter?


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Kaufst du denn immer die Ladenversion von Kaspersky mit Verpackung, oder lädst du das Programm von deren Seite runter?


 
Mit Verpackung natürlich


----------



## chiubiu (20. April 2012)

Hallo,

Ich weiss nicht ob das schon gefragt resp. beantwortet wurde, aber welche Betriebssysteme sind denn überhaupt betroffen? In Zeiten von immer grösserer Verbreitung von MacOS oder Android  oder der div. Linux etc. wäre das noch eine relativ Wichtige Info - Windows ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr...


----------



## joerni (20. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ein Malware-Scan auf meinem System ergab einen Fund (Spyware-Agent) in der Games-for- Windows-Live-Exe. Zwar weiß ich nicht, ob diese Malware gerade von Computec verteilt wurde, trotzdem würde ich dazu raten, auch nach einem kompletten Scan sich diese Datei (Soweit vorhanden) genau anzusehen. Der Malware-Scanner (Malwarebytes) entfernt die befallene Exe-Datei, aber das lokale Games-for Windows-Live-Konto funktioniert trotzdem weiterhin. Bei Windows Live anmelden tut sich wahrscheinlich sowieso kaum jemand,oder?

Hacker wie diese sind feige, miese, dreckige Arschlöcher, das muss ich noch loswerden.


----------



## Enisra (21. April 2012)

chiubiu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich weiss nicht ob das schon gefragt resp. beantwortet wurde, aber welche Betriebssysteme sind denn überhaupt betroffen? In Zeiten von immer grösserer Verbreitung von MacOS oder Android  oder der div. Linux etc. wäre das noch eine relativ Wichtige Info - Windows ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr...


 
*hust*
schau mal bei FAQ Punkt 6 und 7


----------



## MisterSmith (21. April 2012)

Schon wieder...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Moment, diesmal an einer anderen Stelle und zwar im Cache des Internet Explorers. Also nicht von PCGames.de, den IE benutze ich nur für Windows Updates.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2012)

Sag mal, so treibst Du dich denn immer rum...?


----------



## MisterSmith (21. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sag mal, so treibst Du dich denn immer rum...?


 Geht dich gar nichts an!  Nein, es ist der gleiche wie das letzte mal, nur habe ich diesmal einen kompletten Scan gemacht. Gab es nicht vor kurzem einen Thread hier im Forum, dass nach einem Update von XP, Windows nicht mehr funktionierte?

Ich hatte ja nach dem Namen des Trojaners bereits Google bemüht, angeblich soll das der Bundestrojaner sein...


----------



## Sleipnir4 (21. April 2012)

Irgendwo hat der ganze Zwischenfall hier auch sein Gutes.

Jeder durchsucht panisch seinen PC und viele finden dann sogar Viren, Würmer und Trojaner und zusätzlich wechselt man mal seine alten Passwörter, was man sowieso ab und an machen sollte.

Ich habe jedenfalls meinen selbstgebastelten Mac mini endlich in Betrieb genommen, meinen PC lasse ich die nächsten zwei Wochen nicht ins Internet, besorg mir dann die aktuellen Virendefinitionen und lasse den Virenscanner dann nochmal das ganze System absuchen.

Wenn er dann nichts mehr findet, sollte alles in Ordnung sein.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. April 2012)

Was mich betrifft, nicht wirklich. Ich mache regelmäßig schnelle Scans, nur bisher wurde nie etwas gefunden, bis jetzt. Deswegen dachte ich auch der wäre von hier.

Übrigens tarnt sich der Trojaner auch noch mit dem Namen 'Update' in der Registry von Windows. Mein Anvir Taskmanager hatte mich schon darauf aufmerksam gemacht, aber ich war so dämlich auf den Namen hereinzufallen.


----------



## RobertZ (22. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich danke Euch für die Warnung per Email. Vor allem, weil ich gerade erfahren habe, daß es auch andere "Problemlösungsvarianten" gibt.
Aktuell habe ich letzte Woche vor einem Phishing-Angriff auf arcor.de gewarnt. Das Ergebnis war, daß sie mir _meinen_ Account gesperrt haben! Die potentiellen Opfer prügeln, die Verbrecher verhätscheln, so läuft das heutzutage.
-- 
RobertZ


----------

